# Fenty Beauty by Rihanna



## montREALady (Apr 14, 2016)

Has anyone seen this??? I'm so excited!
http://wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/color-cosmetics/lvmh-rihanna-makeup-brand-10409670/


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 14, 2016)

*I did, I did!  Me too, me too! *


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm actually super excited about this. I love what she did with Mac and if it's anything like that I'll be dropping all my money on it. Please make more RRW. I mean, the name will have to change and make us believe it's different, but you know how that goes. lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep that's exactly what I was going to say, she better reinvent everything she did with MAC and add more but like you said give it a different name of course. As it only makes sense that she profit off the other makeup she has done.


----------



## Shars (Apr 15, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm actually super excited about this. I love what she did with Mac and if it's anything like that I'll be dropping all my money on it. Please make more RRW. I mean, the name will have to change and make us believe it's different, but you know how that goes. lol



Yess!! And Pleasure Bomb and Talk That Talk!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2016)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm actually super excited about this. I love what she did with Mac and if it's anything like that I'll be dropping all my money on it. Please make more RRW. I mean, the name will have to change and make us believe it's different, but you know how that goes. lol





Sugar & Spice said:


> Yep that's exactly what I was going to say, she better reinvent everything she did with MAC and add more but like you said give it a different name of course. As it only makes sense that she profit off the other makeup she has done.





Shars said:


> Yess!! And Pleasure Bomb and Talk That Talk!!



DITTO allll of this. I just picture "Nude" coming back and I want to cry.


----------



## ShareeA (Apr 17, 2016)

I can't wait! I'm buying everything lol


----------



## Nuke (Apr 18, 2016)

I missed out on all the Mac x RiRi collections because they sold out so fast I never stood a chance - which was disappointing because hers were the only Mac collabs I was ever interested in. This news is making me SUPER EXCITED and I can't wait to see promo pics and the initial round of swatches - totally on board for this one. I totally trust Rihanna with make-up choices, haha.


----------



## leonah (Apr 18, 2016)

Nuke said:


> I missed out on all the Mac x RiRi collections because they sold out so fast I never stood a chance - which was disappointing because hers were the only Mac collabs I was ever interested in. This news is making me SUPER EXCITED and I can't wait to see promo pics and the initial round of swatches - totally on board for this one. I totally trust Rihanna with make-up choices, haha.



yeah I missed out on it too  so I hope she produces amazing new stuff instead. and I love all her makeup looks especially on every red carpet she always looks bomb


----------



## boschicka (Apr 18, 2016)

Now we wait....until 2017.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Now we wait....until 2017.


If I can wait some what patiently for the Marvel Cinematic Universe to deliver on all those movies that they have promised me I can wait patiently for this.


----------



## leonah (Apr 23, 2016)

it looks like rihanna was wearing a mac patentpolish in her latest vid  and I'm so looking forward to her beautyline her makeup is always on point. everybody be looking for makeup looks by the kardashian clan smh but nope rihanna always slays and is on top ughh come on 2017!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2016)

so cool!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2016)

agreed!





leonah said:


> it looks like rihanna was wearing a mac patentpolish in her latest vid  and I'm so looking forward to her beautyline her makeup is always on point. everybody be looking for makeup looks by the kardashian clan smh but nope rihanna always slays and is on top ughh come on 2017!!


----------



## leonah (Apr 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> so cool!



IKR that's the first thing I saw in her behind the scenes vid although you can't see which shade it is. lol we're truly makeup/mac junkies..


----------



## montREALady (Apr 25, 2016)

leonah said:


> it looks like rihanna was wearing a mac patentpolish in her latest vid  and I'm so looking forward to her beautyline her makeup is always on point. everybody be looking for makeup looks by the kardashian clan smh but nope rihanna always slays and is on top ughh come on 2017!!



I know. I'm obsessed with her. I bought from all her MAC collections, including Viva Glam. I save every magazine with her on it. I bought her Fenty Trainer sneakers, went to her concert in March and just bought her Puma Fur Slides!! LOVE HER!


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 26, 2016)

im excited plus i love the company thats gonna produce it since the do kvd, MJ and bite as well


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 3, 2017)

Bumping this thread because a release date was finally announced

Fenty Beauty (@fentybeauty) on Twitter







@ Sephora and Harvey Nichols


----------



## LiliV (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm here for this lol Not particularly a Rihanna fan, but I think she'll come up with some good makeup


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> Bumping this thread because a release date was finally announced
> Fenty Beauty (@fentybeauty) on Twitter
> 
> 
> ...



*​Holy Snickerdoodle! That's my birthday! *


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Holy Snickerdoodle! That's my birthday! *



its one day before mine! 
I know what I'll be treating myself to this year


----------



## leonah (Aug 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Holy Snickerdoodle! That's my birthday! *



cool!! that's one day before my birthday which is 9/9 virgos unite lol but yeah I'm excited for this either way


----------



## leonah (Aug 5, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> its one day before mine!
> I know what I'll be treating myself to this year



mine too! how cool


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Aug 5, 2017)

Subscribed to this thread and following FentyBeauty on IG


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Holy Snickerdoodle! That's my birthday! *



Awesome! Today is my 42 birthday! Crazy how time flies.


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! Today is my 42 birthday! Crazy how time flies.


Happy (Belated) Birthday!!! Hope you had a great birthday weekend!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 6, 2017)

Shars said:


> Happy (Belated) Birthday!!! Hope you had a great birthday weekend!



Thank you  [MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION]! It was a really great birthday


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! Today is my 42 birthday! Crazy how time flies.


*Happy Happy Happy Birthday!!!
*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 6, 2017)

leonah said:


> cool!! that's one day before my birthday which is 9/9 virgos unite lol but yeah I'm excited for this either way





Cake Face said:


> its one day before mine!
> I know what I'll be treating myself to this year



*Oh Yeah! Virgos rock it! *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Happy Happy Happy Birthday!!!
> *
> View attachment 60984



Thank you so much [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION]!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! Today is my 42 birthday! Crazy how time flies.





HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS my dear sweet friend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Holy Snickerdoodle! That's my birthday! *



It must be the birthdays of beautiful people!!! It's my daughter in law's birthday too  



HAPPY BIRTHDAY...early babe!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS my dear sweet friend!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh my goodness! Thank you so much my dearest elegant!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 12, 2017)

I just want to see what she is going to do with lipsticks. I think I have all of the ones she released with the collaboration with MAC. I still wear most of them to this day.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 1, 2017)

Did anyone see the new promo video that was posted today? I really like the natural glam look and aesthetic she's going for! I wasn't sure what to expect at all. Part of me wants to wait for swatches and reviews but part of me also wants to stay up on launch night and buy lol


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2017)

LiliV said:


> Did anyone see the new promo video that was posted today? I really like the natural glam look and aesthetic she's going for! I wasn't sure what to expect at all. Part of me wants to wait for swatches and reviews but part of me also wants to stay up on launch night and buy lol



  Nice range of skin tones too!


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 1, 2017)

looks from the preview ad


----------



## Tarabotti (Sep 1, 2017)

This is a permanent collection right? If I miss something, it will be restocked, right? 

Or is this another no sleep night?


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 2, 2017)

Its permanent. This is her makeup line. I think things will sell out super fast but it wont be gone forever. Itll just keep restocking.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 2, 2017)

Instagram

Trohpy Wife

Instagram

Ginger Binge & Moscow Mule highlighter duo


----------



## LiliV (Sep 2, 2017)

luvlydee said:


> Instagram
> 
> Trohpy Wife
> 
> ...




I love everything ive seen so far!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 2, 2017)

LiliV said:


> Did anyone see the new promo video that was posted today? I really like the natural glam look and aesthetic she's going for! I wasn't sure what to expect at all. Part of me wants to wait for swatches and reviews but part of me also wants to stay up on launch night and buy lol


Where I fall on that line depends on pricing, returns, and shipping.  If I can score it on Sephora, then at least I know that last two are fine.


----------



## Ajigglin (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm here for this. She's done more for diversity in her first foray than all these other "experts."
Go Robyn!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2017)

I've been so curious about this line. 





I love gold but that name lol


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 3, 2017)

Tarabotti said:


> This is a permanent collection right? If I miss something, it will be restocked, right?
> 
> Or is this another no sleep night?



It's permanent so it will be restocked, it's just a matter of how soon items will be restocked. I want to at least be able to swatch the products I'm interested even if I'm unable to grab them at launch. That way I'll be ready for the restock if necessary.


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 3, 2017)

Soft Matte Foundation+Packaging


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 3, 2017)

*​I am all about a Ginger Binge & Moscow Mule!!! *


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 5, 2017)

From Harvey Nichols Twitter

"Match Stix" Cream Illuminating Skin Stick. This color is called "Confetti", there are 10 shades total


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 6, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> From Harvey Nichols Twitter
> "Match Stix" Cream Illuminating Skin Stick. This color is called "Confetti", there are 10 shades total
> View attachment 61264
> View attachment 61265


      @Cake Face *~ Girl you keep finding all the goodstuff!  
Unfortunately for me, stick and cream stuff just don't jibe with my oily face. Definitely looking forward to some powder products. *


----------



## qhall544 (Sep 6, 2017)

looking forward to this collection. Price point is not disclosed yet but so far I know I will get a foundation and a duo.Everything else is TBD


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 6, 2017)

*Confirmed by RiRi! 40 shades of foundation will be available!
*https://www.yahoo.com/news/rihanna-just-released-first-look-211005906.html


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> @Cake Face *~ Girl you keep finding all the goodstuff!
> Unfortunately for me, stick and cream stuff just don't jibe with my oily face. Definitely looking forward to some powder products. *



Fortunately for me, I  really only have an oily T-zone, so cream based products can work for me as cheek color, sometimes lids. Also I find them better for travel.

Nars Multiples have been the only formula with real lasting power for me though, I hope Fenty can meet that expectation. 

I loved the smashbox stick I have in terms of shade, it's really beautiful. but I found it's best only for short outings and events


----------



## LiliV (Sep 6, 2017)

The more I see of this the more in I am.  I don't think I'm going to stay up tomorrow night to buy, bc launch time is 3am for me, but as soon as I wake up Friday I'll see what's available.  I'm sure a ton will sell out, but the good thing with this being a full, permanent collection is people can't buy everything out in one shot.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 6, 2017)

qhall544 said:


> looking forward to this collection. Price point is not disclosed yet but so far I know I will get a foundation and a duo.Everything else is TBD



I saw some prices this morning on the way to work on IG and meant to tag Specktra but I was running late. Forgot to come back to it.  I'll link here.

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw some prices this morning on the way to work on IG and meant to tag Specktra but I was running late. Forgot to come back to it.  I'll link here.
> 
> Instagram



Thanks! Really low prices but I'm not sure of how large the items were.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 7, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just want to see what she is going to do with lipsticks. I think I have all of the ones she released with the collaboration with MAC. I still wear most of them to this day.




Love them! Actually wore Riri Boy yesterday.

Hi ladies! I need to catch up


----------



## MissTania (Sep 7, 2017)

Sephora Aus will apparently be the first Sephora stores to sell it in the world. I will try to check the collection out tomorrow and I'm hoping I can order online if things I like are sold out in store.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 7, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Love them! Actually wore Riri Boy yesterday
> *Hi ladies! I need to catch up *


*

Welcome back sweet lady!!! You have been missed! 
*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone else see Jeffree Star get his ass handed to him in the comments of a Fenty Beauty IG post???  I was dying 

Either he got deleted/banned or he deleted his own comment(s).


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 7, 2017)

montREALady said:


> Love them! Actually wore Riri Boy yesterday.
> 
> Hi ladies! I need to catch up



 missed you around here!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Anyone else see Jeffree Star get his ass handed to him in the comments of a Fenty Beauty IG post???  I was dying
> 
> Either he got deleted/banned or he deleted his own comment(s).



Honestly, I saw his comment and thought, "Ugh, why are you here?" and promptly saw a comment saying something like "No. Go away." Which turned out to be one of many . I'm still seeing it, though. Ugh.


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Honestly, I saw his comment and thought, "Ugh, why are you here?" and promptly saw a comment saying something like "No. Go away." Which turned out to be one of many lol



Wait what? What did he say? I'm so ready for the shade that Rihanna would throw his way!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

Shars said:


> Wait what? What did he say? I'm so ready for the shade that Rihanna would throw his way!



Just some emojis; stars and flames etc (positive stuff)
Gawd, just the thought of them collaborating in any way, and so soon after the KK debacle...

Instagram


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Just some emojis; stars and flames etc (positive stuff)
> Gawd, just the thought of them collaborating in any way, and so soon after the KK debacle...
> 
> Instagram



I went to search and found it. I doubt she would collab with him. I don't think their sass would go well together lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

Shars said:


> I went to search and found it. I doubt she would collab with him. I don't think their sass would go well together lol.



Lawd, I hope not


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 7, 2017)

*On my radar...
*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

Can imagine the Navy will be out in full force lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Honestly, I saw his comment and thought, "Ugh, why are you here?" and promptly saw a comment saying something like "No. Go away." Which turned out to be one of many . I'm still seeing it, though. Ugh.


It wasn't there when I was reading through!  Maybe someone reported it and then it was restored since it isn't offensive (except that it's him, lol).


Shars said:


> I went to search and found it. I doubt she would collab with him. I don't think their sass would go well together lol.


Easiest way to lose her brand's credibility and shoot herself in the foot if she does, but something tells me she won't play that.


awickedshape said:


> Lawd, I hope not
> 
> View attachment 61308


Me too, AWS!  And  for the impeccable gif choice!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *On my radar...
> *
> View attachment 61309
> 
> View attachment 61310


Those have my eyes, too.  I'm thinking just the gloss for me, but we'll see!!!  I expect insanity.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It wasn't there when I was reading through!  Maybe someone reported it and then it was restored since it isn't offensive (except that it's him, lol).
> 
> Easiest way to lose her brand's credibility and shoot herself in the foot if she does, but something tells me she won't play that.
> 
> Me too, AWS!  And  for the impeccable gif choice!



Well, I was shocked to see Jouer, Benefit and Wet n Wild doing collaborations (I don't expect much from  KK to begin with) so who knows... but I hope not!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

What do you all think of the pricing?


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> What do you all think of the pricing?



Clearly she's placed her self as mid-high end. Just above MAC but not Chanel lol. I think it sounds about right. Hopefully the quality is up to par. The masses are not that forgiving.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> What do you all think of the pricing?



I've lost all sense of right and wrong when it comes to pricing.

So have we seen all the products that will be available?  Not the individual shades, but no lipsticks or blush?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

Shars said:


> Clearly she's placed her self as mid-high end. Just above MAC but not Chanel lol. I think it sounds about right. Hopefully the quality is up to par. The masses are not that forgiving.



I hope so.



boschicka said:


> I've lost all sense of right and wrong when it comes to pricing.
> 
> So have we seen all the products that will be available?  Not the individual shades, but no lipsticks or blush?



Lol I get ya

Well, they posted what Sephora did with closeups, so I'm thinking that's it? Wasn't expecting blotting paper (I think that's what it is). There is supposed to be something on FB live tonight.

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol I get ya
> 
> Well, they posted what Sephora did with closeups, so I'm thinking that's it? Wasn't expecting blotting paper (I think that's what it is). There is supposed to be something on FB live tonight.
> 
> Instagram



Yeah, that's all I've seen.  Thank you.

I guess it makes sense with 40 foundation colors.  That's no small undertaking.  There's time for more products later!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Well, I was shocked to see Jouer, Benefit and Wet n Wild doing collaborations (I don't expect much from  KK to begin with) so who knows... but I hope not!


This is going to sound mean, but I was not surprised by the Jouer collab.  She seems SUPER thirsty to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, that's all I've seen.  Thank you.
> 
> I guess it makes sense with 40 foundation colors.  That's no small undertaking.  There's time for more products later!



Oh, yes lol 
A little test first 
Apparently cruelty free as well?



GreenEyedAllie said:


> This is going to sound mean, but I was not surprised by the Jouer collab.  She seems SUPER thirsty to me.



Ohhhhh 
I'm not really familiar with the owner tbh
Not sure yet if I will keep my highlighters 
Skipped that WnW mermaid highlighter as well


----------



## LiliV (Sep 7, 2017)

I hope some things will still be available tomorrow morning, I'm honestly scared of this launch lol but I don't feel like setting my alarm either


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

Instagram




Instagram

Instagram


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 61316
> 
> ...


I think I just want the gloss at first....hope they made a crap ton of that since it's the only lip product.  Which I'm pretty surprised about.  She's so beautiful!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

Fenty Beauty | EVERYTHING You Need to Know: When, What, Pricing, Photos


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah this is a skip for me and honestly I wasn't really planning on indulging unless something really blew me away.

I'm patiently waiting for Pat McGrath.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

Swatches popping up on IG now


----------



## Anneri (Sep 7, 2017)

Ugh, I just saw trendb**** on Sephora's IG stories of the launch. 

And I agree with everyone who hopes that they made a ton of this lipcolour!


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Ugh, I just saw trendb**** on Sephora's IG stories of the launch.
> 
> And I agree with everyone who hopes that they made a ton of this lipcolour!



I saw her too! All I could say to myself is wowwwww!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 8, 2017)

Okay, well I may have just bought three of the highlight duo's


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Okay, well I may have just bought three of the highlight duo's


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2017)

Whelp, I bought the gloss and the Girl Next Door duo...am trying to decide whether to get unicorn or confetti.  I also got the foundation sample in 150.  My SiJCP will not have the products to test unfortunately.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 8, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Whelp, I bought the gloss and the Girl Next Door duo...am trying to decide whether to get unicorn or confetti.  I also got the foundation sample in 150.  My SiJCP will not have the products to test unfortunately.


I think we got the same things! I also got the starburst matchstick. The packaging looks kind of cheap but if the product is good, I don't care. Hope to check out more to the products at Sephora tomorrow.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 8, 2017)

I ended up ordering online to avoid the in store chaos and effort. I got the Match Stix Shimmer Skinstick in Starstruck and the Mean Money/Hu$tla Baby Highlighter Duo. I look forward to going in store soon and checking it all out!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I think we got the same things! I also got the starburst matchstick. The packaging looks kind of cheap but if the product is good, I don't care. Hope to check out more to the products at Sephora tomorrow.



Awesome!  I hope we love our stuff.  I've noticed you and I seem to have similar taste. 
I did ultimately settle on unicorn because I've been searching for a purple highlighter, and I like the descriptions I hear floating out about the match stix.  I wish I could go test everything!

I don't only care about packaging, but super cheap packaging (think like Pat McGrath's first few launches) is really off-putting to me.  Obviously the product matters more between the two, but for me, part of the fun is the experience of using my products.  I find that to be enhanced by nicer packaging...both for aesthetics and for the nice feel/weight of premium packaging.

If someone wouldn't mind letting me know their thoughts on the brushes, I would be thankful.  Strangely, the retractable brushes are calling to me.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 8, 2017)

So after all my "I'm not setting alarms for this", I ended up really not sleeping well last night and happened to wake up at 3:52 so I figured might as well look lol.  I ordered the highlighter in Ginger Binge/Moscow Mule, the Match Stick in Confetti, and the lipgloss.  I was surprised the lipgloss only comes in one shade and there were no lipsticks or eye shadows!  I plan to use the highlighter as a blush, because I'm super pale, there's no way it would work as a highlighter on me but I love that duo!

I'm also shocked everything is still in stock!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

Fenty Beauty by Rihanna: First Impressions | Mixed Gems

Fenty Beauty by Rihanna Collection Fall 2017 - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 8, 2017)

I want soooooo many products from the line, however, I limited myself to 3 for now. I bought the Fenty Rose Gloss Bomb Universal Lip Luminizer, the Trophy Wife Killawatt Freestyle Highlighter, and the Yacht Life Match Stix Shimmer Skinstick. Although I intend on using my own brushes to apply the highlighters, I am interested in the Cheek-Hugging and Portable Highlight Brushes so I may get them should I feel like they would apply the products better than the brushes I have. As for the foundation and the Match Stix Matte Skinsticks, I would like to swatch them in person before I purchase them to make sure I get accurate matches for my skintone, however, I'll do that once the hype dies down since I already have quite a few foundations and a ton of concealers and contouring products. When I do get those, I'll probably get the primer, the blotting powder, the foundation brush, and the precision makeup sponge as well. I'm definitely interested in getting more of the Kilowatt Freestyle Highlighters and Match Stix Shimmer Skinsticks but I want to try the ones I bought first before getting more. Overall, I think I just want everything, lol.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 8, 2017)

This line reminds me of what Kim Kardashian was trying to do with her KKW Beauty line except not cheaply done.  Even the packaging is like the more polished version of that.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 8, 2017)

*I am holding on until tomorrow, when the Rouge holiday preview happens...would rather place one order than a couple. Fingers crossed the Moscow Mule/Ginger Binge and lip gloss will still be in stock *


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

Well, hubby sent workmen to install a new AC yesterday and after a 2hr cleanup, shower and Project Runway I went to bed only to discover that the AC display light is super bright. 
It kept me up all night and sometime early this morning my dark undereye circles and I went on the site and ordered Trophy Wife via PayPal. 
I'm hoping the transaction goes through with no issues.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 8, 2017)

Think I will order the lip luminizer, it looks perfect! Interested in the foundation and skin sticks, but want to read more reviews or see them in person first.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 8, 2017)

I picked up Moscow Mule and the angled brush.  I really wanted to try one of the lighter duos, but wasn't sure which one it was based off of the swatches on the Sephora website.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Well, hubby sent workmen to install a new AC yesterday and after a 2hr cleanup, shower and Project Runway I went to bed only to discover that the AC display light is super bright.
> It kept me up all night and sometime early this morning *my dark undereye circles and I went on the site and ordered Trophy Wife* via PayPal.
> I'm hoping the transaction goes through with no issues.



It only makes sense, right? I've got Trophy Wife, the Moscow Mule duo and one of the match stix trios in my cart along with the sample of the foundation I think is my shade. They have a code to get samples FENTYFACE but they're only 6 shades available (boo!)


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

Shars said:


> It only makes sense, right? I've got Trophy Wife, the Moscow Mule duo and one of the match stix trios in my cart along with the sample of the foundation I think is my shade. They have a code to get samples FENTYFACE but they're only 6 shades available (boo!)



Ha!!
MM also looks bomb! Really good to have seen all the swatches on IG.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a feeling that after reviews start coming out this line is going to have a few products that go cult and are always out of stock.  I'm sticking to just my initial 3 items for right now to try them out, but in the back of my head I'm looking at things like "...but what if everyone loves that and then you can't get it..." lol this is how my brain works


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Fenty Beauty by Rihanna: First Impressions | Mixed Gems
> 
> Fenty Beauty by Rihanna Collection Fall 2017 - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile



So glad it hear that the highlighters are the rock stars of the collection. Yes! Mine already shipped so I'm super excited.  
I taught a 3hour block last night ( this semester is going to kill me!) and was just getting to bed at launch time so it was perfect timing. Glad that everyone was able to get what they wanted


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> So glad it hear that the highlighters are the rock stars of the collection. Yes! Mine already shipped so I'm super excited.
> I taught a 3hour block last night ( this semester is going to kill me!) and was just getting to bed at launch time so it was perfect timing. Glad that everyone was able to get what they wanted



 Excited for you to receive it!
Sounds exhausting lol
I'm really hoping the items are good. I saw a video of a popular blogger using Trophy Wife and it seemed very pigmented. 
Usually I have more time to check ingredients etc and always feel strange buying from a new website but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 8, 2017)

LiliV said:


> *I have a feeling that after reviews start coming out this line is going to have a few products that go cult and are always out of stock.*  I'm sticking to just my initial 3 items for right now to try them out, but in the back of my head I'm looking at things like "...but what if everyone loves that and then you can't get it..." lol this is how my brain works


*^^^^^This is why I am seriously thinking of going ahead and ordering now...sigh.

eta: Done and done...Lip gloss and MM/GB duo. I even had a tad left of a gift card to use. *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^This is why I am seriously thinking of going ahead and ordering now...sigh.*



I honestly thought that with the hype I was seeing, things would sell out (at least in the US). You may want to grab what you want sooner than later- it is your birthday afterall!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 8, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I honestly thought that with the hype I was seeing, things would sell out (at least in the US). You may want to grab what you want sooner than later- it is your birthday afterall!


*LOL! Beautiful minds think alike...I did go ahead and order.  And I ain't sorry about it!!! *


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 8, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awesome!  I hope we love our stuff.  I've noticed you and I seem to have similar taste.


I noticed that too! On that note...have you checked out the newest Charlotte Tilbury Instant Palette in Beauty Glow. It is holy grail for me. I reach for it all the time. Worth every penny


----------



## MissTania (Sep 8, 2017)

After seeing more swatches and videos on Instagram I had an episode and ordered 2 more highlighter duos, her highlighting brush, and 2 of the Becca Light Chasers which I have thought about on and off for months


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^This is why I am seriously thinking of going ahead and ordering now...sigh.
> 
> eta: Done and done...Lip gloss and MM/GB duo. I even had a tad left of a gift card to use. *


Atta (birthday), girl!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I noticed that too! On that note...have you checked out the newest Charlotte Tilbury Instant Palette in Beauty Glow. It is holy grail for me. I reach for it all the time. Worth every penny


I have all 3!  And yes, fantastic buy...prob best of the 3.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> After seeing more swatches and videos on Instagram I had an episode and ordered 2 more highlighter duos, her highlighting brush, and 2 of the Becca Light Chasers which I have thought about on and off for months



I'm curious to hear how you like the brush!  The pink on pink is luring me in lol


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 8, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Atta (birthday), girl!!!



*
And for the record, I love my CT Beauty Glow Palette! It is a "one and done," complete palette! 
*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> After seeing more swatches and videos on Instagram I had an episode and ordered 2 more highlighter duos, her highlighting brush, and 2 of the Becca Light Chasers which I have thought about on and off for months



Atta girl! I totally love my light chasers and I'm sure you will too! I honestly was only planning on getting one of the Fenty highlighter duo's which had been posted on instagram, but when it launched last night and I saw all of the choices, I needed three! We will both be in highlighter heaven this fall


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> And for the record, I love my CT Beauty Glow Palette! It is a "one and done," complete palette!
> *



Ditto here!


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 8, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Ditto here!



I had all 3 but gave away the first one...it was too natural. If there wasn't so many good things coming out (ND Lila palette, CT eyshadow palatte) I would buy a back up of beauty glow


----------



## filio (Sep 8, 2017)

I didn't know the collection was going to release in alot of countries on the same day. first I wanted to order through Harvey nichols but didnt ship outside uk. So I order through the fenty website the shippingcost+taxes was higher, the fenty website stated free shipping above 150 but didnt get it because it was only for groundshipping.

But when I found out that I could order through french sephora I called costumer service of fenty (they where really nice helpful and explained why my shipping wasnt free) canceled my order and reorderd through french sephora hopefully everything goes well because I dont like ordening from french sephora but I had an im sorry giftcard.

I ordered (added more stuff when i could order through sephora):

The primer
Foundation in 420
Highlighter in trophy wife
Highlighter duo mean money/hustla baby
Highlighter duo ginger binge/ moscow mule
Match stick trio in deep 40

I also want to try the full bodied foundation brush and sponge.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> After seeing more swatches and videos on Instagram I had an episode and ordered 2 more highlighter duos, her highlighting brush, and 2 of the Becca Light Chasers which I have thought about on and off for months


"I had an episode"


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2017)

Shade 450 in the foundation is now out of stock on Sephora's website.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

Fenty Beauty By Rihanna Makeup - First Look and Swatches - Really Ree


It's so good to get so many IG swatches etc of a launch for a change


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

Double post


----------



## LiliV (Sep 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Fenty Beauty By Rihanna Makeup - First Look and Swatches - Really Ree
> 
> 
> It's so good to get so many IG swatches etc of a launch for a change



I totally agree! I want so many things now lol


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

LiliV said:


> I totally agree! I want so many things now lol



Lol ! 

I'm curious about the foundation, now


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> After seeing more swatches and videos on Instagram I had an episode and ordered 2 more highlighter duos, her highlighting brush, and 2 of the Becca Light Chasers which I have thought about on and off for months


Um. Preach!!!  I didn't realize my SiJCP was getting it, and when I checked for stock it said no until later this morning.  So I went and also had an 'episode.'  I may have re-Rouged in the process.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 8, 2017)

I was able to check this out in person. It was crowded so I wasn't able to swatch a lot but the highlight powders are very shimmery. Several SA's were wearing the gold highlighter and it looked beautiful but it was not a subtle highlight. I'm not sure if there is a way to apply it so that it would be more subtle.

The shimmer stix are sooo pretty. Less shimmery/more wearable than the powder. I picked up trippin and ridic(sp). Ridic should be a nice blush. I can't wait to try these tomorrow. My online order should be delivered on Monday.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I was able to check this out in person. It was crowded so I wasn't able to swatch a lot but the highlight powders are very shimmery. Several SA's were wearing the gold highlighter and it looked beautiful but it was not a subtle highlight. I'm not sure if there is a way to apply it so that it would be more subtle.
> 
> The shimmer stix are sooo pretty. Less shimmery/more wearable than the powder. I picked up trippin and ridic(sp). Ridic should be a nice blush. I can't wait to try these tomorrow. My online order should be delivered on Monday.



I agree!  The powders are SUPER shimmery...I tried to use GB/MM as highlighting blushers, and yeah, so.much.sparkle. I'm not a huge cream product person, but the Match Stix have surprised me!  They're lovely!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol !
> 
> I'm curious about the foundation, now


I'll let you know!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll let you know!



Lol !!

I totally forgot about the blotting papers!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 8, 2017)

I've been bit by the bug so I'm going to check it out in person and I'll try to get pics and post them. The match stix I'm curious about and as a lip product lover, I'll check out the gloss.

its also refreshing that she obviously made sure there was a lot of stock which is more than likely why it hasn't sold out and I think the price point is a plus as well. I do wish the packaging had more but fancy packaging equals mark up so you gotta pick your poison I guess.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm shocked that the products I just looked at online have ZERO reviews. Sephora must be suppressing them.i wonder why? You know by now, someone would have something to say about the products.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 8, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm shocked that the products I just looked at online have ZERO reviews. Sephora must be suppressing them.i wonder why? You know by now, someone would have something to say about the products.



The sephora beauty talk thread for Fenty has a ton of pics and reviews which is interesting. I've been oogling at the pics. Good thing I like shimmer because the highlight duo's are looking gorg, and shimmery as you mentioned.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 8, 2017)

You guys are so funny. I'm having a ball reading this thread.  I need to get off here and get ready for the Sephora event early in the morning.



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I want soooooo many products from the line, however, I limited myself to 3 for now. I bought the Fenty Rose Gloss Bomb Universal Lip Luminizer, the Trophy Wife Killawatt Freestyle Highlighter, and the Yacht Life Match Stix Shimmer Skinstick. Although I intend on using my own brushes to apply the highlighters, I am interested in the Cheek-Hugging and Portable Highlight Brushes so I may get them should I feel like they would apply the products better than the brushes I have. As for the foundation and the Match Stix Matte Skinsticks, I would like to swatch them in person before I purchase them to make sure I get accurate matches for my skintone, however, I'll do that once the hype dies down since I already have quite a few foundations and a ton of concealers and contouring products. When I do get those, I'll probably get the primer, the blotting powder, the foundation brush, and the precision makeup sponge as well. I'm definitely interested in getting more of the Kilowatt Freestyle Highlighters and Match Stix Shimmer Skinsticks but I want to try the ones I bought first before getting more. Overall, I think I just want everything, lol.


Good job doing 3 products.  I think these are my faves too!  I think I want everything too.  Totally surprising to me for some reason.  


LiliV said:


> This line reminds me of what Kim Kardashian was trying to do with her KKW Beauty line except not cheaply done.  Even the packaging is like the more polished version of that.


Yes. I think the problem with this line (well at least for me as I have no interest at this point) is that Kim K is known for her makeup but primarily one look. She doesn't change her look too much.  Same for her clothes for that matter.  No color.  I think she just wears black, tan and white.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Face is contour, matte highlighter, bronzer, nude lips.  She looks gorgeous but it is not trendy so to speak.  Doesn't really inspire change.  Now Rhianna is always changing up her look.  Colorful makeup, colorful clothes.  I don't always like what she wears but I do find it interesting.  Plus, people are always asking what lipstick she is wearing.  Also, Rhianna has LMVH behind her too.  I don't know if Kim does but I doubt it.  Not hating on Kim. 


awickedshape said:


> Well, hubby sent workmen to install a new AC yesterday and after a 2hr cleanup, shower and Project Runway I went to bed only to discover that the AC display light is super bright.
> It kept me up all night and sometime early this morning my dark undereye circles and I went on the site and ordered Trophy Wife via PayPal.
> I'm hoping the transaction goes through with no issues.


Funny how that happens.  It was the beauty fairies at work.  Trophy wife looks gorgeous.


fur4elise said:


> *I am holding on until tomorrow, when the Rouge holiday preview happens...would rather place one order than a couple. Fingers crossed the Moscow Mule/Ginger Binge and lip gloss will still be in stock *


I'm going too and was going to wait for this.  Funny, I was originally going to check out the holiday products and now I don't even remember what they were.  Why would they schedule an event like this the day after such a big launch?  


MissTania said:


> After seeing more swatches and videos on Instagram I had an episode and ordered 2 more highlighter duos, her highlighting brush, and 2 of the Becca Light Chasers which I have thought about on and off for months


It happens to us all.  I still haven't picked up those light chasers. Watch they disappear and then I'll be mad.  I even bought the new Becca highlighter Lilac Geode yet still haven't gotten to these.


MaryJane said:


> I had all 3 but gave away the first one...it was too natural. If there wasn't so many good things coming out (ND Lila palette, CT eyshadow palatte) I would buy a back up of beauty glow


Yes, this is my dilemma. The next couple of weeks are going to be so hard.  So many beauties coming out.  Wait. I don't remember a CT eyeshadow palette.  Did I miss it or am forgetting with all these releases.  Off to research.  Thanks.


MaryJane said:


> I was able to check this out in person. It was crowded so I wasn't able to swatch a lot but the highlight powders are very shimmery. Several SA's were wearing the gold highlighter and it looked beautiful but it was not a subtle highlight. I'm not sure if there is a way to apply it so that it would be more subtle.
> The shimmer stix are sooo pretty. Less shimmery/more wearable than the powder. I picked up trippin and ridic(sp). Ridic should be a nice blush. I can't wait to try these tomorrow. My online order should be delivered on Monday.



I was thinking they would have a nice amount of stock since it was such a large launch and a permanent collection.  I think maybe some companies are learning that this constant out of stock limited thing is becoming a turn off.  Well, I hope they are.  Would not be good for everything to be gone overnight.  But . . . once I saw Rhianna stepping into Sephora last night with that gold highlighter on.   I thought well . . . maybe that one will go.  It looked gorgeous on her.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 9, 2017)

So I went and ended up with nothing. The duos were way to shimmery for me although they are pretty I don't do glitter. The lipgloss is sticky although the color is pretty but I can't with sticky lipgloss. The match stick in Sinome I liked but its cream, had it been in powder I would have gotten it. I don't know why I still even look at cream face products when I know that don't play nice with me. The foundation is Matte which is a no no for me so I didn't even test it. As most have stated the duos are the stars of the collection but be warned that they're very shimmery.


----------



## filio (Sep 9, 2017)

I hope I got the right shade I picked 420 and Im a nc 47 in the winter so I hope it doesnt oxidise too much. This was a smooth wide launch everything still in stock love that they didnt went with the hurry up before it sells out especially with the one gloss release that could easily sell out.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The sephora beauty talk thread for Fenty has a ton of pics and reviews which is interesting. I've been oogling at the pics. Good thing I like shimmer because the highlight duo's are looking gorg, and shimmery as you mentioned.


How do you access the Beauty Talk thread? Thanks


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 9, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> So I went and ended up with nothing. The duos were way to shimmery for me although they are pretty I don't do glitter. The lipgloss is sticky although the color is pretty but I can't with sticky lipgloss. The match stick in Sinome I liked but its cream, had it been in powder I would have gotten it. I don't know why I still even look at cream face products when I know that don't play nice with me. The foundation is Matte which is a no no for me so I didn't even test it. As most have stated the duos are the stars of the collection but be warned that they're very shimmery.


*
My thought/solution for too much shimmer is to flip the use.  The GB/MM duo looks it would also work great on the eyes. 

My overall gist of the FB vibe, is the that many of these are multi use products. Kind of like Bite Multi / NARS Multiple. GND/Chic Phreak is now on my  list *


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 9, 2017)

Uh...
Rihanna's Fenty Beauty Launch Was LIT! Get All The Highlights & Reactions HERE! | CocoPerez.com


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> My thought/solution for too much shimmer is to flip the use.  The GB/MM duo looks it would also work great on the eyes.
> 
> My overall gist of the FB vibe, is the that many of these are multi use products. Kind of like Bite Multi / NARS Multiple. GND/Chic Phreak is now on my  list *


It does work great on eyes!  The Sephora MUA did a beautiful eye look on me with TF Sweet Peach and Fenty GB/MM.

The duos are definitely for those who love/are not opposed to glitter.  This is fine for me, but it means that GB/MM is out for me because while I don't mind a little glitter in my highlight, it's too much for a blush for me.


awickedshape said:


> Uh...
> Rihanna's Fenty Beauty Launch Was LIT! Get All The Highlights & Reactions HERE! | CocoPerez.com


Oh no!!!!  Once again, follower numbers/$$ prevails.  However, the launch was HUGE, though, so I'm hoping he scored a generic in rather than specific invite.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2017)

I got to see some of the line in person yesterday and swatched a few things. Swatched two of the highlighters (Mean Money/Hu$tla Baby duo + Metal Moon), which were very beautiful.

Also swatched four of the lightest shades of the foundation. Personally, I couldn't tell too much of a difference between 100 (lightest neutral shade) and 110 (lightest cool-tone shade). Both 100 and 120  seemed to lean peachy (a pet peeve of mine in regards to foundations that claim to have "neutral" undertones), and the lightest warm shade was a bit dark.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2017)

L/bottom-NARS Velvet Skin Tint (Terre Neuve), NARS Pure Radiant TM (Terre Neuve), NARS All Day Luminous (Mont Blanc), Fenty Foundation (120), Fenty Match Stix (Linen), MAC PLW waterproof (NC15), MAC PLW waterproof (NW15)

Sorry to not caption in pic...hard to do on phone.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 9, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> How do you access the Beauty Talk thread? Thanks



You can access it through the sephora website. On the app it's under your profile. Click on profile and you should see Beauty Insider Cmmunity pop up. You can scroll down and see the various active threads.  Alternatively, you can Google sephora beauty talk and it should take you to the site. The Fenty thread is pretty active right now so if you scroll down you should see it, or you can search for it. Hope that helps!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2017)

Same order, just inside and in sunlight. I'm having issues with pics again, but I have a bunch from this collection on IG. I'll try to post more here later.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 9, 2017)

I went to the Sephora Rouge Holiday event and lost my mind.  I had holiday stuff in the cart but I felt I wanted to try the Fenty stuff more.  I just kept putting stuff in and not taking it out.  I got two foundation shades because I feel I still have a summer tan.  Now that I'm home I think why didn't I just get the darker one and get the lighter one later.  Oh I think I just haven't had enough sleep.  I may do that.  I got the foundation brush and sponge. Trophy Wife. I didn't even try it as I knew I had to have it.  I wanted to get the gold match stix too.  I am on a layering cream and then powder highlighter kick.  I'm loving mixing up the colors with the layering. I really really wanted to get a match stix highlighter.  I couldn't decided. I liked every color except the lightest silvery color.  I thought well let's see what looks low.  Cinnamon one only had one left in the slot. I really liked it. While going back and forth between the displays (this store had the large display with everything and some free standing displays with individual products), I noticed that several of the foundation shades were gone and one was the one I was considering. I asked the SA and she got it out the back and started restocking stuff that was missing.  So if you noticed something gone.  Ask. I decided to get the matchstix as one had cinnamon and the other had rum and I liked both and it seemed like a good deal. I thought the concealer and contour powders were only available in the set. I didn't know they were available individually.  There were many people around the display so it was hard to se everything.  There were so many choices, that I decided the set was the easiest. Plus, I had been in the store way too long.  Now that I'm home.  I am thinking of all these highlighter combinations I could do so I may just return the trio and get more of the highlighter stix. I thought the chili mango?? one would be the most unusual in my collection but I thought of summer when I looked at it and wasn't sure how I would make it work but now I think it would great layered over the Natasha Denona Alba highlighter.  Plus there is a peachy gold one that might help out the Ofra Bali highlighter I bought. I really liked it but I thought the Ofra one didn't look as peachy on me as I wanted and this stix might achieve the look I was going for.  Oh and I thought Confetti was a standout unusual color.  Looked more purple to me than the one that looks purple in the tube.  I didn't jump on it because I bought quite a few purples this year and need to take them out and make comparisons.  Oh I got the primer too.


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 9, 2017)

I ventured out today. I ended up buying the lipgloss and coming home with samples of foundation in 390 and 400 as well as a primer sample. I really wanted to try some more things but it was crowded and my daughter was over it, LOL. I plan on heading back in next week to pick up a foundation and try some more items.


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 9, 2017)

UGH,

I'm home and bored. Went online and placed an order, LOL. Got Sinamon, Yacht Life, #390  foundation, and GND/CP duo


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 9, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It does work great on eyes!  The Sephora MUA did a beautiful eye look on me with TF Sweet Peach and Fenty GB/MM. The duos are definitely for those who love/are not opposed to glitter.  This is fine for me, but it means that GB/MM is out for me because while I don't mind a little glitter in my highlight, it's too much for a blush.



*Perfect feedback for me! I will, in the words of Tim Gunn, "Make it work!"  *


Icecaramellatte said:


> I went to the Sephora Rouge Holiday event and lost my mind.  I had holiday stuff in the cart but I felt I wanted to try the Fenty stuff more...


*
I felt / feel the same! Super excited at the immediate feedback on FB! Plus, I was working during the Rouge event today & ended completely skipping online. I had one product, the Laura Mercier palette, in my sights, but...the very first review online revealed 2 duplicate colors in last year's palette. Un uh! No Ma'am! I do not play that game! So in the end, I am happy with what I ordered from FB. 

Hubs has to work tomorrow and I have a jcp order to pick up, so I will wander into both Sephora stores and see what is afoot! I shall report back. *


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 9, 2017)

It was time to refresh my make-up collection.  I decided to just purchase what I truly wanted and will use right away.  I placed more orders...  Overall, I purchased the following:

Foundation in 100
Foundation Brush
Moscow Mule duo
Mean Money duo
Trophy Wife
Confetti
Unicorn
Sponge
Highlighter brush
Gloss
Blotting sheets
Refill blotting sheets

I really wanted to try the primer, but just ordered the Victoria Beckham primer and am still waiting for it.  I wanted to try the blot powder, but passed.  I did buy the Beauty Blender set because my sponges are finished.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 9, 2017)

Did anyone actually see the foundation in 100?  It seems like the foundation oxidizes a lot.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Did anyone actually see the foundation in 100?  It seems like the foundation oxidizes a lot.



I don't know about oxidizing, and I didn't think to take any pictures, but I can tell you that it leans peachy, at least on me.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 9, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> I don't know about oxidizing, and I didn't think to take any pictures, but I can tell you that it leans peachy, at least on me.



Darn!  Most of the swatches I've seen online in different shades lean peachy.  I was so hoping it would be a pale neutral.  Hopefully, I can put Chanel's cushion on top to get a good match and a more satin finish.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Sep 10, 2017)

My JCP Sephora was playing Rihanna music non stop and the employees were psyched about FB.  The lipgloss smelled soooooooo good.  The blotting powder dissolved right into my skin with no white cast left behind, Trophy Wife looked amazing, loved the packaging on both.  I'm still hoping for FB lipsticks in the future!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 10, 2017)

Priscilla Ono was on IG. I think she did Rhianna's makeup.  She said the foundation doesn't oxidize. She had a different definition of oxidation than I've heard before but she did say it needs a few minutes to dry down. She compared it to wet paint looking a little different when it dries.  I was watching a youtuber apply it and you did see the change in less than a minute.  It was interesting.

There are about 5 million youtube videos up on this debut.

I've been watching them and I'm am so confused.  I don't know if I got the right shade or not.  So many people seem darker than me and have either the same shade or lighter.  I'm puzzled.  I did remove the makeup on my jaw and tried the lighter color I got.  It looked a little light to me.  But I bought it because I know I'm a bit darker than normal right now and thought it would be fine in a few weeks. Yet it is looking like I should have gotten something a couple of shades lighter.   I was going to try it today but I'm wondering if I should just go back to the store.  I hate to be wasteful.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 10, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Priscilla Ono was on IG. I think she did Rhianna's makeup.  She said the foundation doesn't oxidize. She had a different definition of oxidation than I've heard before but she did say it needs a few minutes to dry down. She compared it to wet paint looking a little different when it dries.  I was watching a youtuber apply it and you did see the change in less than a minute.  It was interesting...I don't know if I got the right shade or not.  So many people seem darker than me and have either the same shade or lighter.  I'm puzzled.  I did remove the makeup on my jaw and tried the lighter color I got.  It looked a little light to me.  But I bought it because I know I'm a bit darker than normal right now and thought it would be fine in a few weeks. Yet *it is looking like I should have gotten something a couple of shades lighter.   I was going to try it today but I'm wondering if I should just go back to the store. * I hate to be wasteful.





*Display in my SiJCP. Still very well stocked today! As was the display in the big Sephora store. 

Speaking on the foundation. Take it back and get re-matched. It's not a waste. $34 is still pretty pricey.

As for my foundation experience:

I truly dislike the inconsistency of the artists. Now perhaps I was just this side of obnoxious to the artist I had to deal with today (in the big store), but she was kind of unpleasant and clearly not enjoying her work day. She matched me to 300 (with that god awful tool thing). Clearly this shade is beyond too light for me!

However, the ladies at the SiJCP were having a good old time. In fact the entire JCP store had non-stop Rhianna playing. Anywho, the ladies there really wanted to talk about the release and said they were super busy Friday and yesterday. Both stores were a bit empty today...The artist (SiJCP) matched me to 360 which in daylight looked fantastic. 

I will say this, it went on light as air, yet is very pigmented. I am going to play with the sample I got this week and see how it goes. Who knows, I may need to try another shade or two...*



*From Bottom to Top:
Trophy Wife, Girl Next Door/Chic Phreak, Ginger Binge/ Moscow Mule

I thought I may pick up GND/CP when in the store today, but in the end I was not feeling it once I swatched it. It seemed powdery and not as pigmented. Trophy Wife is just too yellow and glittery for me. So in the end, I am happy that I ordered just the gloss and GB/MM. 
*


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 10, 2017)

I finally stopped by Sephora.  I had to speed swatch.  I think the foundation in 100 dries almost white and the foundation in 110 dries with that hint of peach.  It's difficult escaping the peach in this line.  When I mix the two, I get more of a realistic skin shade.  The formula is very thin and emphasized every line on the back of my hand.  It really looks like dry paint.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 10, 2017)

Now that I've had a chance to wear the items that I purchased, my overall impressions are it's just ok.

The shimmer stir are getting returned. They just didn't wow me. Nars and Bite do multi-tasking sticks better.

The gloss feels great on the lips BUT it's just a clear very sparkly gloss. Still keeping it BC I will use it.

i have to wear the GND/CF duo more before deciding if it's a keeper. I mixed them together on the cheek and it looked really pretty. My hesitation is that if you look close up you can see the sparkes/glitter from the shimmery side.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 61372
> 
> *Display in my SiJCP. Still very well stocked today! As was the display in the big Sephora store.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help.  I tried the 370 which looked too light in the store.  I thought it would be perfect for when my tan faded.  This was the one I tried on my face in the store.  The SA was trying to steer me towards 390 for now.  Well I thought the 390 was good for now.  I think I needed to just try this all over the face.  I tried the 370 and I'm unsure. It is definitely not too light.  Looks like it matches my neck.  But I do think my face looks dark.  I think I just got a more intense tan than I realized.  I think that is why I'm feeling hesitant. I just don't look like I normally do.  Now that I think of it, on my vactation, my mother git a lot darker than she normally does in the summer.  It was the oddest thing.  We all wore sunblock that day.  Anyhow.  The 390 is definitely going back. I haven't touched that one so no waste there.  I need to just get samples to take home or try it all over my face in store.  I'm just impatient.  

As far as Trophy Wife. It is glittery but I don't mind it.  I was able to tone it down and apply it so that it wasn't too much so I know I will use it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Now that I've had a chance to wear the items that I purchased, my overall impressions are it's just ok.
> 
> The shimmer stir are getting returned. They just didn't wow me. Nars and Bite do multi-tasking sticks better.
> 
> ...



Awww!  I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the stuff that much.  I've really enjoyed my purchases so far, especially the match stix.  I'm meh on the gloss myself but agree it feels lovely on.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 11, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awww!  I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the stuff that much.  I've really enjoyed my purchases so far, especially the match stix.  I'm meh on the gloss myself but agree it feels lovely on.


Thanks! The gloss does feel great on. I'll console myself by ordering the new Natasha Denona Lila palette.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 11, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks! The gloss does feel great on. I'll console myself by ordering the new Natasha Denona Lila palette.



Smart lady


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 11, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> My JCP Sephora was playing Rihanna music non stop and the employees were psyched about FB.  *The lipgloss smelled soooooooo good. * The blotting powder dissolved right into my skin with no white cast left behind, Trophy Wife looked amazing, loved the packaging on both.  I'm still hoping for FB lipsticks in the future!


IKR!  I swatched it on my hand and couldn't stop smelling my hand! 

I picked up a couple of foundation samples.  I was hoping to try one out today but didn't have time for makeup this morning.  I was really surprised to see the collection at my small Sephora JCP.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 11, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 61372
> 
> *Display in my SiJCP. Still very well stocked today! As was the display in the big Sephora store.
> 
> ...



I had a foundation match one time in store with that thing and you could tell the foundations were too light before she even swatched them.  I don't know why she didn't notice they were too light but I literally had to tell the MA that all the foundation shades she just pulled were too light. Will never do that again.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 11, 2017)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I had a foundation match one time in store with that thing and you could tell the foundations were too light before she even swatched them.  I don't know why she didn't notice they were too light but I literally had to tell the MA that all the foundation shades she just pulled were too light. Will never do that again.



* Every time they use that tool on me, the shades are too light. Seriously, they would do a better job just by eyeballing and doing small dab swatches on my face. I don't mind, really...but I really dislike having to go back to the store several times for someone to get it right...it sucks.*


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 11, 2017)

I never like to guess with foundation shades, going into a store to be matched if you can is the way to go. I had to go a shade lighter than I thought I would. This applies beautifully and has done a great job with controlling my oil (although I did also purchase and use the primer with it). I also bought the full foundation brush, yacht life, starstruck, the gloss bomb and GG/MM. Surprisingly Ginger Binge/Moscow Mule is the only product I havent tried on my face yet..and it was the product I was most excited about at launch


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Sep 11, 2017)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I was really surprised to see the collection at my small Sephora JCP.





OMG me too, I'm in a relatively small market, I was expecting to have to go to a Sephora an hour away to see FB!







FB really does stand out from all the brands in Sephora, and the YouTube reviews are great.  Nice to see such a positive launch!


----------



## LiliV (Sep 11, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> OMG me too, I'm in a relatively small market, I was expecting to have to go to a Sephora an hour away to see FB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly didn't think it was possible to have a "normal" launch anymore.  Like without "buy it in 5 seconds or else" madness and 0 stock


----------



## LiliV (Sep 11, 2017)

My items are here! I'm really happy with everything so far. The gloss smells so good! Like watermelon Jello powder. The highlighters will be perfect blush toppers on me and the Match Stix is gorgeous. The gloss is really soft and comfortable and will definitely look good on everyone. 

The packaging is really cool too. I notice the Match Stix lids have a squishy sponge in the lid so that you don't smoosh the stick if you forget to wind it down enough. You can tell a lot of thought went into it. I already want to try out more products!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Sep 11, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My items are here! I'm really happy with everything so far. The gloss smells so good! Like watermelon Jello powder.  You can tell a lot of thought went into it. I already want to try out more products!
> 
> View attachment 61383
> 
> ...


Everything is so pretty, enjoy!  That gloss' scent is heaven lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 11, 2017)

I bought the primer, truffle contour stick, sinnamon highlight stick and the ginger binge/moscow mule highlight duo. I wore all of it today and I really, really dig all of it. My favorite thing is the contour because it's so easy and now that I have this I will contour everyday. It just blends so nicely and looks natural and I even contoured my forehead with it. The primer isn't like the MJ coconut primer in that it doesn't spread easily. However, it is not dry at all and it made my skin look nice before and after foundation. The Sinnamon highlight stick is pretty on the eyes, but I really loved it going down my nose. Other highlighters are just the wrong shade or just do too much or not enough, but this one was perfect for that spot. The highlight duo is better than I expected and it's really brilliant when it hits the light. At first I was afraid I didn't apply enough, but when I really checked myself out in proper light it was just gorgeous. Maybe I'll get another shade. Now I'm just waiting for my foundation shade to be delivered to me tomorrow and I might just try one of the concealer sticks. I'm afraid of that because of the texture, but I love everything so much that I'm willing to take a chance.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 11, 2017)

same here.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm using the Match Stick and the gloss today and I really like both.  I wasn't sure how much I would like a stick highlighter (or any stick face product- was never sold on them.  My mom always used them in the 90s so I guess my brain thinks they're dated in a way lol) but honestly, it's beautiful.  The texture feels weird, it feels very dry when you touch the stick itself, but it applies beautifully and seamlessly to the skin.  I used my finger to dab it on my cheekbones.  I want to try more colors!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 12, 2017)

I haven't loved a launch this much in a very long time.  A lot of her products almost have the Pat McGrath quality, like Trophy Wife.  It's becoming easier to spot companies that share the same labs.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 12, 2017)

My unicorn Match Stix arrived today, and it's LOVE! It's subtle enough that I can really wear it for everyday looks, even when I layer up the purple a little!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 12, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My unicorn Match Stix arrived today, and it's LOVE! It's subtle enough that I can really wear it for everyday looks, even when I layer up the purple a little!



Awesome! My duo highlighters arrived today and I love all three! Perhaps a bit excessive to have three of them lol but they truly make me smile


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 12, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! My duo highlighters arrived today and I love all three! Perhaps a bit excessive to have three of them lol but they truly make me smile



I just ordered two more myself. I got Trophy Wife (b/c how can I not?) and Mean Money/Hustla Baby. I did one day shipping again so I can have them in my hands by Thursday.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> I just ordered two more myself. *I got Trophy Wife (b/c how can I not?)* and Mean Money/Hustla Baby. I did one day shipping again so I can have them in my hands by Thursday.



That's how I feel about TW lol


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 13, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 61393



*Oh Yaaaaaasssss!

*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 13, 2017)

*Some feedback on the FB Pro Filt'r Soft Matte Longwear Foundation. I was matched to 360, which shade wise, works right now because of my tan. 

After testing over three days, the formula is a fail for me. After a few hours of wear, it looked "meh" on my skin. Also, it did not perform for me as "longwearing." Now mind you, my HG is Estee Lauder DW and that stuff holds up for +10 hours, so perhaps my bar is set high. 

I strongly suggest you get samples before buying a full bottle.*


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 13, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 61393



Looks just like the MAC polish
bottles.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh Yaaaaaasssss!
> 
> *





LV2EVOLVE said:


> Looks just like the MAC polish
> bottles.



I wonder why they didn't keep a uniformed shape


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 13, 2017)

I only picked up the lip gloss so far, but I am in love with it! Makes my lips look full and smooth. It's a yummy scent (fades away pretty quickly for those of you who prefer unscented) and very flattering shade. I will definitely re-purchase when it runs out.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Some feedback on the FB Pro Filt'r Soft Matte Longwear Foundation. I was matched to 360, which shade wise, works right now because of my tan.
> 
> After testing over three days, the formula is a fail for me. After a few hours of wear, it looked "meh" on my skin. Also, it did not perform for me as "longwearing." Now mind you, my HG is Estee Lauder DW and that stuff holds up for +10 hours, so perhaps my bar is set high.
> 
> I strongly suggest you get samples before buying a full bottle.*



Oh poop! Sounds like this formula is hit or miss from what I've been reading. For me, it stays put and my skin looks luminous. That said, I've been using it with the primer, so maybe that's what is actually doing the heavy lifting?? I am in love with the primer.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 13, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 61393


YEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!! Gimme!

I wore my Fenty foundation today and I was amazed at how good it looked. It's definitely matte, but didn't kill my normal/dry skin and everything just looked so smooth. Given the formula it's really a blessing it didn't cake up on my nose. The color worried me for a minute, but it melted in pretty good. I can't imagine there is another shade that would be better. It wore great for the whole 9 hours I wore it and no part of my face looked shiny throughout the day (lately my nose has been getting shiny after a few hours). I just can't believe how RiRi smashed it her first time out.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> YEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!! Gimme me! I wore my Fenty foundation today and I was amazed at how good it looked. It's definitely matte, but didn't kill my normal/dry skin and everything just looked so smooth. Given the formula it's really a blessing it didn't cake up on my nose. The color worried me for a minute, but it melted in pretty good. I can't imagine there is another shade that would be better. It wore great for the whole 9 hours I wore it and no part of my face looked shiny throughout the day (lately my nose has been getting shiny after a few hours). I just can't believe how RiRi smashed it her first time out.


That sounds good!Will have to check for the ingredients


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh poop! Sounds like this formula is hit or miss from what I've been reading. For me, it stays put and my skin looks luminous. That said, I've been using it with the primer, so maybe that's what is actually doing the heavy lifting?? I am in love with the primer.



*I have not thrown in the towel just yet. I was testing a new primer at the same time (that is a fail). Today, I am using my HG primers and so far, midday things look pretty good. I am seeing some oil breakthrough, but the foundation itself is not breaking apart. Also to note, I am not seeing oxidation. The color is staying true. 

However, I am going to get matched to a lighter shade in the same color family (neutral olive undertones). I feel the shade I am in, is just this side of too dark for when the tan on my neck/body fades. Which means I give the sample of 300 I got a try...even though my initial impression is that it is too light. lol.

On a different note, I love my GB/MM duo!  I have been wearing it on my eyes. Also, I find using a super soft highlighter brush distributes the product perfectly for highlighting. Totally a winning product!


*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I have not thrown in the towel just yet. I was testing a new primer at the same time (that is a fail). Today, I am using my HG primers and so far, midday things look pretty good. I am seeing some oil breakthrough, but the foundation itself is not breaking apart. Also to note, I am not seeing oxidation. The color is staying true.
> 
> However, I am going to get matched to a lighter shade in the same color family (neutral olive undertones). I feel the shade I am in, is just this side of too dark for when the tan on my neck/body fades. Which means I give the sample of 300 I got a try...even though my initial impression is that it is too light. lol.
> 
> ...


Nice! It does seem that the brush used may matter with these highlighters, which for me is annoying but not a deal-breaker. I haven't tried my GND/CP yet, just the Match Stix.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Nice! It does seem that the brush used may matter with these highlighters, which for me is annoying but not a deal-breaker. I haven't tried my GND/CP yet, just the Match Stix.



*Another thought is that I should also get a sample of the Pro Filt'r Instant Retouch Primer...since they are formulated to work together...it may be worth trying. *


----------



## NATlar (Sep 14, 2017)

I went into my Harvey Nichols store today wasn't planning on buying things but I had items on my list to get sometime. The girl did my whole face and WOW the makeup looked absolutely flawless! I do have dry skin and I'm not into the matte foundations but that foundation paired with the primer looked and felt amazing. She also did my contour as well as blush with (Trippin Shimmer Stick which looked so pretty that's on my list to get in the future) and highlight with (Starstruck Shimmer stick as well as one of the duo highlights over)

The items i came away with was....

Foundation shade 110 (perfect match didn't look peachy or pink on me what so ever!)
Primer
Contour stick in Amber!


----------



## Haven (Sep 14, 2017)

I went all in and got the primer, foundation, foundation brush, and trophy wife. Love all of it!

There is a definite learning curve with the foundation bc it sets so quickly. I tried the foundation with other primers and brushes and found that the combo of fenty products works the best. Go figure lol

I also wore trophy wife today. I barely touched my brush to the product, and my glow was blinding. Needed to tone it down a bit for work. I did receive compliments on it though. Beautiful product!


----------



## Haven (Sep 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Another thought is that I should also get a sample of the Pro Filt'r Instant Retouch Primer...since they are formulated to work together...it may be worth trying. *



For me the fenty primer worked best with the foundation. I would definitely try it.


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a few questions that are impossible to answer, but maybe I'll write this out anyway to see what you think if you've tried out anything:

First--do I need the primer? I think the foundation applies pretty well on my skin. But I guess it will make it smoother, more matte, last longer? I already have my fave primer (Giorgio Armani Light Master) but don't mind spending to get Fenty's if it's good.

Second--do I need the match stix? I played with them at the store and liked how the light, contour and highlight looked in my try-on. I didn't love the formula applied directly on the face, but I think if I use a contour brush it will be really good. 

BUT the other contour idea that I've had my eye on is the Charlotte Tillbury contour wand and highlight (these are the liquid ones with the sponge tips). I tried those out too and liked the effect (on a counter, I haven't bought any yet). This have a more liquid texture and are easy easy to work with.

Are these products so different it's fine to have both? Or should I just go with one-and if so, which?  

Any thoughts appreciated even if it's just "I love my match stix" or whatever. 

BTW, I got matched to Fenty 180 (NC15/20) in the foundation. So far I like the gloss--still on the fence with the foundation (I'll do a full day wear tomorrow at work, to see how it holds up).


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 17, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> I have a few questions that are impossible to answer, but maybe I'll write this out anyway to see what you think if you've tried out anything:
> 
> First--do I need the primer? I think the foundation applies pretty well on my skin. But I guess it will make it smoother, more matte, last longer? I already have my fave primer (Giorgio Armani Light Master) but don't mind spending to get Fenty's if it's good.
> 
> ...



I'll be a broken record. I LOVE the primer so much, but I haven't tried it with non-Fenty foundation yet.

I also really really like the match stix, especially the Amber contour and Starburst highlighter shades. I haven't had issues applying them in any manner, but I think you can control it better using a finger or brush rather than straight from the tube.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 17, 2017)

Stopped at the 34th Street Sephora in NYC to return the foundation I didn't try.  I thought I'd get samples and pick up some of the  highlighters.  But the display was so disgusting it turned me off.  Most testers were missing and ones that were there were so messy looking. The duo highlighters look like cream products. I couldn't understand how that could happen and was puzzled. But then this young lady comes over and rubs her finger in it and I saw why.  I decided to just return the item and seek out samples at another Sephora as there are  so many in the area.  I was surprised though.  I have been to this one before and thought it was quite nice.  Then again I hadn't been there in the evening on Saturday.  I have gone early Saturday morning and it was quite clean and orderly.  I'll have to keep that in mind.  Next stop was the two on 42nd.  Displays didn't look like 34th but some stuff was missing maybe being used. The SA opened up the drawer and there were about 100 foundations in there.  Must have been testers because they looked quite messy.  I don't know why they were in a drawer but maybe they were empty. I did pick one up at 34th and it was empty.  When I asked the SA at 42nd for a sample, she told me where the sample containers were and I filled it up myself.  I was surprised because I never did that before but I liked it.  I waiting around to ask for stuff.  Any how I just got one sample.  I decided to wait on the highlighters as I couldn't make a decision but I have a generous sample of the one I think is for me and I took 2 extra containers so I can fill them up if I go to another Sephora. Plus, I checked for the shade I need online and it was sold out so I put in for a restock notice last night and this morning it was restocked!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 17, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll be a broken record. I LOVE the primer so much, but I haven't tried it with non-Fenty foundation yet.



How fragrant is the primer?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 17, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> How fragrant is the primer?



Much more subtle than Chanel, Dior, and the like, but it's there when you pump and apply. I do not notice upon dry-down at all, but I am not particularly sensitive. It's a soft, sweet scent...I'm having a hard time distinguishing it from the Burt's Bees Baby I just used to wash my son (LOL), though, so I'll try it again in a little bit.


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 17, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> It's a soft, sweet scent...I'm having a hard time distinguishing it from the Burt's Bees Baby I just used to wash my son (LOL), though, so I'll try it again in a little bit.



I thought the same, the fragrance reminds me of a baby product.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2017)

All Fenty Beauty's 40 Foundation Shades Reviewed | POPSUGAR Beauty Australia

We Swatched the Entire Fenty Beauty Collection - FASHION Magazine


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2017)

Are you all getting flashback with the foundation _sans_ primer?


----------



## patentg33k (Sep 19, 2017)

I  wore the foundation for a 12-hour day yesterday.  I was matched to Fenty 180, but it does seem too dark for me (NC15/20). I'm going to wear my sample 150 today and see what happens. 

I'm a little frustrated that I can't find a good match yet. Temptalia's foundation matrix puts me at 150/160. 

Thanks for your feedback on the primer everyone--mines on the way from Sephora.

I really like application with the Fenty foundation brush.

I'm moisturizing before application, but I think I should stop.  I'm getting a lot of oil breakthrough early in the day (using GA Light Master Primer, and a light layer of Dr. Jart Water Fusion moisturizer). I got some cakey areas early in the day. As the day went on and the foundation mixed with my oily skin, it actually looked much, much better. I'm not sure that this is going to be a good foundation for my skin type though.

I have Fenty's blotting powder, which I really like. I got the little magnetic brush, which works fine with it although it's not a great brush. I have a travel Guerlain brush with a built-in cap that will probably work best.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Some feedback on the FB Pro Filt'r Soft Matte Longwear Foundation. I was matched to 360, which shade wise, works right now because of my tan.
> 
> After testing over three days, the formula is a fail for me. After a few hours of wear, it looked "meh" on my skin. Also, it did not perform for me as "longwearing." Now mind you, my HG is Estee Lauder DW and that stuff holds up for +10 hours, so perhaps my bar is set high.
> 
> I strongly suggest you get samples before buying a full bottle.*



I liked ester Lauder double wear, and I was pleasantly surprised that I  loved the foundation in the fenty beauty line. For the  Pro Filt'r longer foundation I tried 390 and 400, 400 works right now, but 390 will be perfect come winter time. I loved the foundation went on light, looked like skin, I am impressed! those were the only items I got from the line. I wasn't impressed with the highlighters, or the skin/highlight/blush sticks- too dry, and I know a lot of people loved trophy wife but it's too glitter for me and it didn't look very nice on my skin tone.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 20, 2017)

I apologize for the size of the photo (does anyone know how I can make it smaller?) but this combination of the Unicorn and Confetti Match Stix Shimmer Skinsticks are absolutely gorgeous. I feel like this may be my next purchase.... Rihanna is a great model for her products, I'm basically buying everything that I see her use and wear, lol.









Icecaramellatte said:


> Good job doing 3 products.  I think these are my faves too!  I think I want everything too.  Totally surprising to me for some reason.



Rihanna jumpstarted my love for makeup with her first collection with MAC, so overall, I'm just super excited about this line and want everything, which is surprising for me as well because I typically don't want to buy practically every product from any brand, lol. With the exception of Yacht Life, I narrowed down what I purchased based on what was hyped up the most and what she wore to her US launch (Trophy Wife and Fenty Glow) as I felt that those items were going to sell out first (with the exception of the foundations of course, which I still need to go in and try). I was going to wait to purchase more in November during the semi-annual sale (I still am) but I caved and bought the Portable Highlighter Brush 140 and the Mean Money/Hu$tla Baby Highlighter when the 15% off LUCKYDAY promotion code was working. So far, I've only worn the Fenty Glow lip gloss over Kat Von D's Lolita Liquid Lipstick, however, I want to wear it by itself to see how it looks and eventually get the the RIDIIIC Shimmer Skinstick and wear it over that (which is the combination she wore at her US launch).


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 20, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I apologize for the size of the photo (does anyone know how I can make it smaller?) but this combination of the Unicorn and Confetti Match Stix Shimmer Skinsticks are absolutely gorgeous. I feel like this may be my next purchase.... Rihanna is a great model for her products, I'm basically buying everything that I see her use and wear, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that look! I've been eyeing Confetti and am trying to wait until a sale....


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 20, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I loved that look! I've been eyeing Confetti and am trying to wait until a sale....



I loved the look as well, it made me even more excited about getting Confetti. I wasn't really considering getting Unicorn, but I'm tempted after seeing them together. I'll also probably wait until the sale as well. It's permanent so there's no rush and I can keep myself occupied with what I have in the meantime.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 20, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I loved the look as well, it made me even more excited about getting Confetti. I wasn't really considering getting Unicorn, but I'm tempted after seeing them together. I'll also probably wait until the sale as well. It's permanent so there's no rush and I can keep myself occupied with what I have in the meantime.


Oh see, I got unicorn first thing, haha. I love it. It's much more daily wearable than it would seem at first glance. Most of the oomph in that look of Riri's is Confetti with unicorn enhancing the cooler purple color.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 20, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I apologize for the size of the photo (does anyone know how I can make it smaller?) but this combination of the Unicorn and Confetti Match Stix Shimmer Skinsticks are absolutely gorgeous. I feel like this may be my next purchase.... Rihanna is a great model for her products, I'm basically buying everything that I see her use and wear, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is gorgeous. My skin tone is similar to hers. From now on-wards even I ll buy all products that she uses. lol,


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 20, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh see, I got unicorn first thing, haha. I love it. It's much more daily wearable than it would seem at first glance. Most of the oomph in that look of Riri's is Confetti with unicorn enhancing the cooler purple color.



I feel exactly same as you on Unicorn. I even recommended one of my colleague to buy. And she loved it.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, so far I've got one FB order that took a week to ship and another one cancelled and still awaiting an explanation...


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 21, 2017)

I love her so much from the Beginning, i am sure tha she will succeed can t wait


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 21, 2017)

Holiday Collection



From Fenty Beauty's Live @ the Paris Launch event today


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 21, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> Holiday Collection
> View attachment 61463
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately (or fortunately) I don't see anything tempting here. Not my kinds of colors.


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 21, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately) I don't see anything tempting here. Not my kinds of colors.



The shadow palette doesn't speak to me, I was hoping for deeper colors. But I'm interested in the lip products and I spy something that looks like a liner.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 21, 2017)

I like the packaging.  I'm interested in the liner and gloss.  I need to see more pics of the eyeshadow.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm confused please help!!! If I'm more of a C8 than NC47 in MAC which shade would I be in Fenty??? 390 or 410??? 390 seems too orange and 410 seems a hair dark but idk anymore HELPPP!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 21, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> Holiday Collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wow! A holiday release too! Talk about launching big time into the market. Lucky for me too, nothing is really appealing to me. I got other more expensive holiday fish to fry *


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 21, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Wow! A holiday release too! Talk about launching big time into the market. Lucky for me too, nothing is really appealing to me. I got other more expensive holiday fish to fry *


Seriously! I just hope they're as well-stocked as they were the first time around. Nothing is calling to me immediately, but I'm sure I'll get drawn in by SOMETHING.


----------



## Shars (Sep 21, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> Holiday Collection
> View attachment 61463
> 
> 
> ...



I really love the packaging. I think I read somewhere that there's lipsticks, eyeliners, liquid lipsticks in addition to the eyeshadow palette. I'm looking forward to more info soon.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 21, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> Holiday Collection
> View attachment 61463
> 
> 
> ...



I must be crazy, but I want almost every item and I'm not a huge Riri fan.  I also have no buyer's remorse over any item I purchased from her initial launch.  I think the price point is spot on as well as the quality.  The only items I didn't like and didn't purchase were the two small brushes with pink bristles.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 21, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Wow! A holiday release too! Talk about launching big time into the market. Lucky for me too, nothing is really appealing to me. I got other more expensive holiday fish to fry *



Is it!!! It sounds really good. I am lucky too.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 22, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Much more subtle than Chanel, Dior, and the like, but it's there when you pump and apply. I do not notice upon dry-down at all, but I am not particularly sensitive. It's a soft, sweet scent...I'm having a hard time distinguishing it from the Burt's Bees Baby I just used to wash my son (LOL), though, so I'll try it again in a little bit.



So......I liked the scent well enough but it turns out I am allergic to it, as in sneezing my head off the rest of the afternoon after just trying it on my wrist! It did last on me all afternoon even after washing it off. I should have used an actual makeup remover but was too dumb to think of it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 22, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> So......I liked the scent well enough but it turns out I am allergic to it, as in sneezing my head off the rest of the afternoon after just trying it on my wrist! It did last on me all afternoon even after washing it off. I should have used an actual makeup remover but was too dumb to think of it.



Oh no!!!  I'm glad you were able to try before buying!


----------



## LiliV (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll probably try one of the lipsticks, but the palette is too colorful for me.  I'm definitely interested to see her formula but I'll probably wait for some more neutral shadows


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh see, I got unicorn first thing, haha. I love it. It's much more daily wearable than it would seem at first glance. Most of the oomph in that look of Riri's is Confetti with unicorn enhancing the cooler purple color.



I'm happy to hear you love Unicorn! I didn't think it would be too wearable on a daily basis, so I'm happy to hear that it is.



Vaishali Yadav said:


> She is gorgeous. My skin tone is similar to hers. From now on-wards even I ll buy all products that she uses. lol,



You should! You'll already know ahead of time that it will look great on you!



shontay07108 said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately) I don't see anything tempting here. Not my kinds of colors.



Unfortunately, I feel the same way. I'm not really tempted by anything at this time with the exception of the Gravity and Plutonic Relationship lip combo she is wearing at the Madrid launch party.


----------



## Cake Face (Sep 25, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh see, I got unicorn first thing, haha. I love it. It's much more daily wearable than it would seem at first glance. Most of the oomph in that look of Riri's is Confetti with unicorn enhancing the cooler purple color.





Vaishali Yadav said:


> I feel exactly same as you on Unicorn. I even recommended one of my colleague to buy. And she loved it.



I REALLY wanted Unicorn to work this way for me because I've had a life long obsession with all things purple, but it leaned more silver on my skin tone. And confetti was too glittery for my liking. I ended up going with the Milk holographic highlight in supernova, that one was unmistakably lilac on my skin and had a gorgeous finish. Topped it off with the Mac Justine Skye unicorn powder and it was


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2017)

People were really excited to see Rihanna trademark her name/brand for skincare and wine etc lol


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 25, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> You should! You'll already know ahead of time that it will look great on you!



I already started to use.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 26, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> People were really excited to see Rihanna trademark her name/brand for skincare and wine etc lol
> 
> View attachment 61511



LOL Fenty Health

I am officially on the Fenty train now. Tried my sample of the foundation yesterday and LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! It really does have a filtered look to it and it stayed more matte than anything does on my grease ball face, without looking dry and flat. I will definitely be getting this, just have to go check out the shades. Not 100% the one I tried is the perfect shade.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 9, 2017)

*Fenty Beauty The Galaxy Collection for Holiday 2017
*


*Fenty Beauty Galaxy Eyeshadow Palette $59*


*Fenty Beauty Galaxy 2-Way Eyeshadow Brush $24*


*Fenty Beauty Eclipse 2-in-1 Glitter Release Eyeliner $20*
Shades:
Later, Crater (Nude Metallic with Gold Glitter)
Nepturnt (Green Black Metallic with Smoky Emerald Glitter)
Alien Bae (Blue-Black Metallic with Smoky Navy Glitter)


*Fenty Beauty Cosmic Gloss Lip Glitter $19*
Shades:
Gal on the Moon (Holographic Pink Orchid)
Spacesuit (Glittering Peach)
Plutonic Relationship (Holographic Hot Pink)
Astro-Naughty (Glittering Garnet)


*Fenty Beauty Starlit Hyper-Glitz Lipstick $19*
Shades:
Gravity (Shimmering Hot Pink)
Supermoon (Shimmering Peach)
Sci-Fly (Glimmering Garnet)
Supernova (Twinkling Pink Orchid)

(I love musingsofamuse  )


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 9, 2017)

I feel like I HAVE to pick up something to support the launch as a WOC, but Rihanna has such a crap attitude. The holiday collection is reminiscent of something I'd expect from Wet n Wild. I think during the next sale I'll snag the lip gloss and highlighter brush.


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 9, 2017)

after all of the pics and swatches I've seen I'm gonna end up grabbing more than originally planned . I thought it would be just the liners for me, but now I'm on board for Gal on the Moon Gloss and the Supernova lipstick. Also, I was pleasantly surprised by the shadow swatches like...is this the same palette from the promo pics?


----------



## Shars (Oct 9, 2017)

Jayjayy said:


> I feel like I HAVE to pick up something to support the launch as a WOC, but* Rihanna has such a crap attitude*. The holiday collection is reminiscent of something I'd expect from Wet n Wild. I think during the next sale I'll snag the lip gloss and highlighter brush.



Don't be fooled by the persona she has had to put forward just to survive the media. It's a survival technique. I'd say, though, if nothing meets your fancy, don't buy anything. They are a ton of other WOC brands you can support.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 9, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> after all of the pics and swatches I've seen I'm gonna end up grabbing more than originally planned . I thought it would be just the liners for me, but now I'm on board for Gal on the Moon Gloss and the Supernova lipstick. Also, I was pleasantly surprised by the shadow swatches like...is this the same palette from the promo pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Shade Chart*


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 10, 2017)

The holiday collection is a complete skip for me. From the descriptions I've read nearly everything has glitter in it or is holographic.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 11, 2017)

I love the packaging for the palette, but it's a total skip. The price and the fact that only the two green shades call to me do it in for me. I want to try the glosses, but not enough to order them at their price and I hate lipstick that's not traditionally shaped. Just can't get beyond that. So, it's just that blackened green liner for me and I'm really excited about it tbh.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 12, 2017)

Jayjayy said:


> I feel like I HAVE to pick up something to support the launch as a WOC, but Rihanna has such a crap attitude. The holiday collection is reminiscent of something I'd expect from Wet n Wild. I think during the next sale I'll snag the lip gloss and highlighter brush.


I absolutely despise anything that's celebrity marketed because I feel it's a slap in the face to true people in the industry that have worked for decades on their craft and still don't get the opportunities and recognition they deserve. However I also feel that the celebrity push whether it's Rihanna, Beyonce, etc. is honestly the only way national exposure will be granted for WOC so it puts you in a hard position because the lack of support is why we don't get the exposure in the first place. 

So it's really a catch 22 but I personally haven't bought anything from Fenty beauty and will not purchase anything just because Rihanna is the face. Just like with any product I have to love it and I haven't loved anything from her line yet but I have decided to go get matched for the foundation and see if there is one for me since YSL is the only brand that matches me perfectly. So I'm curious to see if I have a match in Fenty.


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Oct 12, 2017)

Does anyone know if this drops at midnight or first thing in am?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> Does anyone know if this drops at midnight or first thing in am?



Noon eastern time


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm sorry, I missed it.  When will this be released in stores?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 12, 2017)

So I went got matched and I have a match! 

I was very surprised and I had my YSL foundation with me to compare and to give the associate some guidance I also didn't wear any foundation because I wanted to test it out and I must say I love it! I was out in the sun and it did not melt off or streak nor did it transfer and since I have combo dry skin, I do not need the primer. Of course they were sold out of my shade but they do have it on line so I've ordered it. 

I'll give them credit they really did hit the mark with the foundations. Also yes the foundation does oxidize however if it turns a different color then you have the wrong shade. When the foundation oxidized on me it still looked just like my skin but I could tell that the foundation had settled if that makes sense. Oxidization is also more apparent if you don't use the primer but the foundation stays true to form for me without it and gives good longevity.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2017)

I finally made my way to Sephora today since I needed to return a product, so I checked out Fenty Beauty since it was my first time seeing the collection in person since it launched (I only go in Sephora stores when I need to make returns/do exchanges because the ones closest to me have poor customer service so I prefer to just shop online since I get free shipping and handling anyways as a VIB Rouge). Unfortunately, they didn't have testers for the two Pro Filt'r Soft Matte Longwear Foundations shades that I wanted to try and they were also out of stock, so I didn't bother trying to get color matched. I ended up exchanging for the Ginger Binge/Moscow Mule Killawatt Freestyle Highlighter. I was trying to get out of Sephora so fast, that I ended up not swatching a bunch of products that I wouldn't have minded trying before buying so I'm currently contemplating whether I should go back or just buy what I'm interested in online as usual.


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 13, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I absolutely despise anything that's celebrity marketed because I feel it's a slap in the face to true people in the industry that have worked for decades on their craft and still don't get the opportunities and recognition they deserve. However I also feel that the celebrity push whether it's Rihanna, Beyonce, etc. is honestly the only way national exposure will be granted for WOC so it puts you in a hard position because the lack of support is why we don't get the exposure in the first place.
> 
> So it's really a catch 22 but I personally haven't bought anything from Fenty beauty and will not purchase anything just because Rihanna is the face. Just like with any product I have to love it and I haven't loved anything from her line yet but I have decided to go get matched for the foundation and see if there is one for me since YSL is the only brand that matches me perfectly. So I'm curious to see if I have a match in Fenty.



I use to feel the same way about celebrity beauty brands until Kat Von D came along and changed the perception of how I'd been viewing them. With some celebs I can say..well yeah she's beautiful and glam or whatever..I can see why she went the makeup route. But imo Kat Von D did not really fall in that category, and I literally asked "Why?" when I heard she was releasing a line. I never thought in 100 years I'd actually find products I LOVED from her brand..I try to keep an open mind about these things now. Just because their celebrity has privileges it doesn't mean they can't serve quality.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 13, 2017)

I love the holiday collection.  But, 
I think the eyeliner situation isn't anything unique.  It has just never been marketed that way from what I've seen.  
I picked up the palette, the orchid lipstick with matching gloss, the peach lipstick with matching gloss, the darkest gloss and the nude liner.  Those are my essential picks.


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> So I went got matched and I have a match!
> 
> I was very surprised and I had my YSL foundation with me to compare and to give the associate some guidance I also didn't wear any foundation because I wanted to test it out and I must say I love it! I was out in the sun and it did not melt off or streak nor did it transfer and since I have combo dry skin, I do not need the primer. Of course they were sold out of my shade but they do have it on line so I've ordered it.
> 
> I'll give them credit they really did hit the mark with the foundations. Also yes the foundation does oxidize however if it turns a different color then you have the wrong shade. When the foundation oxidized on me it still looked just like my skin but I could tell that the foundation had settled if that makes sense. Oxidization is also more apparent if you don't use the primer but the foundation stays true to form for me without it and gives good longevity.



What is your YSL shade again? I feel like you mentioned it before and we were the same shade. I still cannot decide which Fenty Beauty shade I am and won't be able to test until I'm stateside in a few weeks.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 13, 2017)

So I ended up getting more than just the blackened green liner (lol). I got the nude color liner too because it seems interesting and I really want to try the gloss formula so I got gal on the moon. I was thinking of getting a lipstick, but I have enough now and none of the colors call to me. I can try the gloss with something I already have. Can't wait to get my stuff.


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 13, 2017)

I didn't grab any of the lipsticks because they just reminded me of shimmer balms, not as pigmented as I hoped. The eyeliners are beautiful and the lip glosses are the star of the collection in my opinion. They are much more pigmented than the lipsticks which I found interesting. The palette wasn't my cup of tea. It was very pigmented but glittery so  left it.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 13, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I absolutely despise anything that's celebrity marketed because I feel it's a slap in the face to true people in the industry that have worked for decades on their craft and still don't get the opportunities and recognition they deserve. However I also feel that the celebrity push whether it's Rihanna, Beyonce, etc. is honestly the only way national exposure will be granted for WOC so it puts you in a hard position because the lack of support is why we don't get the exposure in the first place.
> 
> So it's really a catch 22 but I personally haven't bought anything from Fenty beauty and will not purchase anything just because Rihanna is the face. Just like with any product I have to love it and I haven't loved anything from her line yet but I have decided to go get matched for the foundation and see if there is one for me since YSL is the only brand that matches me perfectly. So I'm curious to see if I have a match in Fenty.


Very good points! I think I'll get shade matched as well, and wait until I truly want something from the collection to buy it.


Pictures of the holiday collection has been reminding me of something and I finally remembered what..the Smashbox holiday palette from 2014!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Oct 13, 2017)

I ended up with way more than I though I would.  I wanted just the palette and the 2 purple glosses.  But I got the darkest lipstick, the peach gloss and the blue and green liners as well.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2017)

Although I initially waffled between not getting anything from the collection and getting some of the lip products, I ended up getting all of the Eclipse 2-in-1 Glitter Release Eyeliners. I was interested in some of the lip products (particularly the Plutonic Relationship and Gravity lip combo Rihanna wore to her launch in Madrid), however, I decided not to get any because I prefer matte lipsticks and I generally don't wear glittery glosses often (I feel like I wouldn't use them much). I've heard that the eyeshadow palette looks better in person, however, I'm not really drawn to it so I probably won't be getting it. To be honest, I'm kind of glad there's not much I want from this collection. I'm already overwhelmed by all of the products that I want from the permanent collection so I didn't want to want everything from this limited edition collection too, lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 14, 2017)

I feel silly for not realizing that the holiday collection would also be in stores on the day of release. Well, I went to 2 Sephora's in the city today and actually bought more items and looked over the ones I bought. I ended up with all the glosses and they are gorgeous on the lips. Gal on the Moon is the one I ordered and I'm so glad I did. It's hard to call a favorite, but I admit I bought the darkest one because there were only two left and it seemed so damn popular. It's my least fave of them all just because I prefer lighter colors on me, but it is a keeper. The lipsticks were underwhelming. I considered them just to pair with the lip glosses, but it's not worth it. The eyeliner are worrying, though because I ordered the blackened green and when I swatched it all I could see was black. The nude liner, which I also ordered, didn't do much for me either. It was flat and I couldn't see the glitter. Here's hoping they'll look better on the lids. The palette is a total bust to me. I wasn't compelled to swatch more than two colors.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 14, 2017)

I loved the glosses too.  I liked the lipsticks too.  I will admit that neither looked like much until I sought out some better lighting, some spotlight lighting on a sign of all things.  Everything just popped and I could see the sparkle and iridescence in the shades.  I did not swatch the eyeshadows figuring I would love them since I love shimmer.  I checked the app and everything was in stock so I figured since I got a big order in yesterday that I need to play with, I can just order and get beats.  But now I'm waiting for a F&F code. I think I have a lead on one so I'm going to wait a bit.  Hope what I want doesn't sell out in the meantime.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2017)

FENTY BEAUTY GALAXY COLLECTION - THE BLING FACTOR


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> FENTY BEAUTY GALAXY COLLECTION - THE BLING FACTOR


*
That there be a whole lotta glitter!!! ~ I decided a while back, when we got our first peek, that I would be skipping this release.*


----------



## Haven (Oct 15, 2017)

I plan to swatch everything before making any decisions including whether to skip or not.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> That there be a whole lotta glitter!!! ~ I decided a while back, when we got out first peek, that I would be skipping this release.*



Reminds me of "play" makeup for kids or something


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Reminds me of "play" makeup for kids or something



*LOL! I kinda snorted when I read this…but it's a true observation. It's def appealing to a younger customer base. I have learned everything is not for everyone. 

Also, with my makeup wardrobe dekrappifying & re-building over the past couple years, I am being far more particular and selective with what I purchase. Thank you Marie Kondo method…and too many lovely ladies, including you, here with super refined taste.
*


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm trying really hard not to purchase the pink lipstick, pink gloss and two dark liners.  I stuck to what I hope to finish, especially since the declutter.  I'm also trying to not buy backups of cosmetics.  

I'm hoping by next year I can scale down everything I own.  Having the fires over here made it extremely difficult to pack.  It made me better understand the essentials and accept that everything else might be lost.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 15, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm trying really hard not to purchase the pink lipstick, pink gloss and two dark liners.  I stuck to what I hope to finish, especially since the declutter.  I'm also trying to not buy backups of cosmetics.
> I'm hoping by next year I can scale down everything I own.  Having the fires over here made it extremely difficult to pack.  It made me better understand the essentials and accept that everything else might be lost.



*​ohoh! I do hope you are safe & sound! The hurricanes & wildfires have certainly made me all the more aware & thankful for my life situations. Please be well & take good care!*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I kinda snorted when I read this…but it's a true observation. It's def appealing to a younger customer base. I have learned everything is not for everyone.
> 
> Also, with my makeup wardrobe dekrappifying & re-building over the past couple years, I am being far more particular and selective with what I purchase. Thank you Marie Kondo method…and too many lovely ladies, including you, here with super refined taste.
> *



It's a learning experience! And sometimes my desires or interests change as well


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm trying really hard not to purchase the pink lipstick, pink gloss and two dark liners.  I stuck to what I hope to finish, especially since the declutter.  I'm also trying to not buy backups of cosmetics.
> 
> I'm hoping by next year I can scale down everything I own.  Having the fires over here made it extremely difficult to pack.  It made me better understand the essentials and accept that everything else might be lost.




Oh! It's terrible. Do keep safe.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> It's a learning experience! And sometimes my desires or interests change as well


* Exactly & absolutely! *


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Oh! It's terrible. Do keep safe.



Thank you!  It's like bittersweet.  We have to work, be evacuated while at work and continue working.  It has been trying.  I especially feel so sorry for the firefighters.  

I noticed that that when I had a chance to grab some things, most of it was cosmetics.  I opted for newer items that I felt were dear to me even if they weren't limited edition.  I found that pretty interesting.  

After this experience, I'm definitely going to fit my possessions into two bags and that's it.  So, whatever fits fits and anything else should be decluttered.  I've already been working on that for most of the year and have never read the book on decluttering.  I think the final stage of decluttering should be piling up what's essential in a small space and seeing if a person can live without the rest.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​ohoh! I do hope you are safe & sound! The hurricanes & wildfires have certainly made me all the more aware & thankful for my life situations. Please be well & take good care!*



Thank you!  Omg, I don't even know how I could bear a hurricane and/or even flooding.  I was a child when it flooded here and there's no way I could deal with that as an adult with a child.  It's a reality check.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Thank you!  It's like bittersweet.  We have to work, be evacuated while at work and continue working.  It has been trying.  I especially feel so sorry for the firefighters.
> 
> I noticed that that when I had a chance to grab some things, most of it was cosmetics.  I opted for newer items that I felt were dear to me even if they weren't limited edition.  I found that pretty interesting.
> 
> After this experience, I'm definitely going to fit my possessions into two bags and that's it.  So, whatever fits fits and anything else should be decluttered.  I've already been working on that for most of the year and have never read the book on decluttering.  I think the final stage of decluttering should be piling up what's essential in a small space and seeing if a person can live without the rest.



Awful that people have to endure these things (loss of homes, possessions, comfort etc) in addition to the danger of these disasters.
First responders are so brave!

It must be quite an eye-opening experience amidst everything.

When I started working for more money I was able to start buying new clothes (I had two old pairs of shoes at first) and I would start to donate a lot of clothes when I was unable to donate money. I'll never forget hearing how glad a younger girl was to get clothes to go to work when she was just starting out with nothing, it kept me donating.
After seeing Hoarders and hearing of a girl at work whose house burned down it just drove me into a higher gear and I was giving away almost everything but this last year I started to accumulate again so I have to look at that, because I had grown to love minimalism.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Awful that people have to endure these things (loss of homes, possessions, comfort etc) in addition to the danger of these disasters.
> First responders are so brave!
> 
> It must be quite an eye-opening experience amidst everything.
> ...



I've grown to love minimalism too.  I don't think I could ever be a total minimalist and certainly not a hoarder.  But, I always took care of my things and hung onto them especially living between countries.  I've donated tons of unworn clothing and shoes.  Anything that wasn't consigned, I donated to the Cancer Society.  After having my daughter, I just noticed that my time was so consumed and I didn't have time for myself.  I donate her clothing and toys as well.

Now I make sure I only keep clothing that I wear and fits.  I love bags and cosmetics the most.  But, bags take up space.  So, I use, abuse, enjoy my bags and let them go.  I make sure not to have bag, shoe and jewelry collections.  Any of these items must have a serious resale value IF I purchase them to hang onto.

I've consolidated a lot of my cosmetics and it'll be the hardest to not repurchase.  So far, I've splurged on the Fenty line because I like the quality.  I'm using the products.  I had to really let go of my MAC collections.  The products fell out of use after having a child and expired.  That ticked me off enough not to collect again, lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I've grown to love minimalism too.  I don't think I could ever be a total minimalist and certainly not a hoarder.  But, I always took care of my things and hung onto them especially living between countries.  I've donated tons of unworn clothing and shoes.  Anything that wasn't consigned, I donated to the Cancer Society.  After having my daughter, I just noticed that my time was so consumed and I didn't have time for myself.  I donate her clothing and toys as well.
> 
> Now I make sure I only keep clothing that I wear and fits.  I love bags and cosmetics the most.  But, bags take up space.  So, I use, abuse, enjoy my bags and let them go.  I make sure not to have bag, shoe and jewelry collections.  Any of these items must have a serious resale value IF I purchase them to hang onto.
> 
> I've consolidated a lot of my cosmetics and it'll be the hardest to not repurchase.  So far, I've splurged on the Fenty line because I like the quality.  I'm using the products.  I had to really let go of my MAC collections.  The products fell out of use after having a child and expired.  That ticked me off enough not to collect again, lol.



Lol I hear you. 

Oh, yes, all your attention will be focused on the little one!

Times change and I had to learn by making a few mistakes when I spent my money. 
I started buying Guess bags and gave them all away when my tastes refined a bit and I started looking at the material and longevity in addition to the style. Same with jewellery and makeup, I learned to be more discerning. 
I like nice things but it's easier to let things go than I would have thought.


----------



## Haven (Oct 15, 2017)

I went to Sephora and swatched everything. Most products in the holiday release are complete glitter bombs, as has been mentioned before.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 16, 2017)

UGH. I fought with my inner makeup demon over ordering the eyeshadow palette. She won so the palette should be here tomorrow. 
The glitter/shimmer appeals to me because I plan to use them for toppers. But the formula is a concern but we will see - I can always return it. The other items in the collection did not appeal to my wallet. Unlimited funds? I would have purchased everything! But I would probably only use the lip products only once or twice and end up passing them on....


----------



## Shars (Oct 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I kinda snorted when I read this…but it's a true observation. It's def appealing to a younger customer base. I have learned everything is not for everyone.
> Also, with my makeup wardrobe dekrappifying & re-building over the past couple years, I am being far more particular and selective with what I purchase. Thank you Marie Kondo method…and too many lovely ladies, including you, here with super refined taste.
> *



This reminds me I need to order that book by hers that you mentioned. Lord knows I need to tone things down.


awickedshape said:


> Awful that people have to endure these things (loss of homes, possessions, comfort etc) in addition to the danger of these disasters.
> First responders are so brave!
> It must be quite an eye-opening experience amidst everything.
> When I started working for more money I was able to start buying new clothes (I had two old pairs of shoes at first) and I would start to donate a lot of clothes when I was unable to donate money. I'll never forget hearing how glad a younger girl was to get clothes to go to work when she was just starting out with nothing, it kept me donating.
> After seeing Hoarders and hearing of a girl at work whose house burned down it just drove me into a higher gear and I was giving away almost everything but this last year I started to accumulate again so I have to look at that, because I had grown to love minimalism.



Girl, the thought of accumulating so much that could just be lost in an instant is sobering! I've already been thinking about better storage for my makeup as a lot of it has sentimental value. But I do hear you on the donation front. I've been reducing my closet and giving away a lot of things as well. Focusing on buying 3 quality items rather than 50 that were on sale.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 16, 2017)

Shars said:


> This reminds me I need to order that book by hers that you mentioned. Lord knows I need to tone things down.
> 
> 
> Girl, the thought of accumulating so much that could just be lost in an instant is sobering! I've already been thinking about better storage for my makeup as a lot of it has sentimental value. But I do hear you on the donation front. I've been reducing my closet and giving away a lot of things as well. Focusing on buying 3 quality items rather than 50 that were on sale.



It's terrifying.

Some of the LE items can be pretty special.
Oh, yes, hard to resist sales sometimes. I'm trying to be more discerning but I had some slip ups this year


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 17, 2017)

I like Spacesuit l/g and Nepturnt e/l. May end up grabbing those, but I have other things first in line to get this holiday season.


----------



## mac_aiken (Oct 17, 2017)

This is a collection that you definitely need to see in person and make a decision.
I am 51 years old and there were pieces of this that work well for me so I don't think of it as geared entirely toward a younger consumer. Would I wear a full face of glitter to work? Of course not. But there are fun pieces and things that can be toned down and will work well.
And, as others have said, it is all in the application.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2017)

Sneak Peek: Fenty Beauty Galaxy Collection Photos & Swatches


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Sneak Peek: Fenty Beauty Galaxy Collection Photos & Swatches



*G-g-g-glitter Bomb! 
*


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2017)

OK so I'm done with this collection and here are the results: The liners have to go back. Using them straight up as a liner they're unremarkable. Smudging them out to "release the glitter" is a damn mess. I just got the glitter completely off my face after trying them two days ago. They didn't look that good on either. Total bust. 

I decided to pass on the lipsticks, but one really kinda nagged at me and that's Super Moon. I went ahead and ordered it and I'm so glad I did because it's gorgeous. It's pigmented and a bit shiny, but not nearly as glittery as the others and looks amazing with the matching gloss. 

I think I said before that I got all the glosses and they're all keepers. The shadow palette isn't for me, so I'm not even tempted to try.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 19, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> OK so I'm done with this collection and here are the results: The liners have to go back. Using them as a straight up as a liner they're unremarkable. Smudging them out to "release the glitter" is a damn mess. I just got the glitter completely off my face after trying them two days ago. They didn't look that good on either. Total bust. I decided to pass on the lipsticks, but one really kinda nagged at me and that's Super Moon. I went ahead and ordered it and I'm so glad I did because it's gorgeous. It's pigmented and a bit shiny, but not nearly as glittery as the others and looks amazing with the matching gloss.
> I think I said before that I got all the glosses and they're all keepers. The shadow palette isn't for me, so I'm not even tempted to try.



*I confess the sparkling peach description of Supermoon & Spacesuit are very appealing to me! *


----------



## leonah (Oct 20, 2017)

tempted to pick up spacesuit


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## MissTania (Oct 31, 2017)

LiliV said:


> I'm curious to hear how you like the brush!  The pink on pink is luring me in lol


I haven't even washed it and tried it yet, but I plan to do so soon. Were you lured in?


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone have suggestions for a base, other than Mac pain pots for these shadows?


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 2, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a base, other than Mac paint pots for these shadows?



*MUFE XL Aqua Color Paints - I love these and they do not budge!

stila just came out with a LE mini set called Eye For Elegance that has 3 Shimmer & Glow Liquid Eyeshadows. This is a new product. My guess is these will come out sometime in the near future in full size. They are glitter-free shadows that are great as a base.
*


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 2, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *MUFE XL Aqua Color Paints - I love these and they do not budge!
> 
> stila just came out with a LE mini set called Eye For Elegance that has 3 Shimmer & Glow Liquid Eyeshadows. This is a new product. My guess is these will come out sometime in the near future in full size. They are glitter-free shadows that are great as a base.
> *



Thank you! So MUFE's isn't drying like pp's right? PP's makes shadow hard for me to blend on my eyes for some reason. I think I need creamier.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 2, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> Thank you! So MUFE's isn't drying like pp's right? PP's makes shadow hard for me to blend on my eyes for some reason. I think I need creamier.



*
You are very welcome. The MUFE is a creamy liquid out of the tube and sets up nicely. I feel it give me enough time to spread it before it dries. *


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

What about the cheek stick in Yacht Lyfe???


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> What about the cheek stick in Yacht Lyfe???



YL is beautiful! I wear it on the lids and sometimes center of lips


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> YL is beautiful! I wear it on the lids and sometimes center of lips



Thank you my dear! Of course it would be a beautiful shade on you. I ordered it.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> YL is beautiful! I wear it on the lids and sometimes center of lips


I have to agree. I have this one and it is lovely.


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you my dear! Of course it would be a beautiful shade on you. I ordered it.



I know you will rock it well! I ordered Ridic & Chili Mango & Starstruck with the 20% off at Sephora.. I don't think anyone can go wrong with purchasing these sticks. They are gorgeous on all skintones


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 3, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I have to agree. I have this one and it is lovely.



YL will be a staple in my makeup bag


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I have to agree. I have this one and it is lovely.



I wondered if you had this shade. Did you get any others?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> I know you will rock it well! I ordered Ridic & Chili Mango & Starstruck with the 20% off at Sephora.. I don't think anyone can go wrong with purchasing these sticks. They are gorgeous on all skintones



Awe, thanks my dear Those shades seem to be my favorites. I was looking at swatches of them all last night & they're pretty. Is there another shade you would recommend for me?


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I wondered if you had this shade. Did you get any others?



I got the trio in Light (Linen, Amber and Starstruck), Yacht Lyfe, Confetti, Unicorn and Blonde.


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Awe, thanks my dear Those shades seem to be my favorites. I was looking at swatches of them all last night & they're pretty. Is there another shade you would recommend for me?



I think Starstruck is gorgeous on the skin! From the tutorials I've seen, it is just beautiful on all skintones. I've only used YL, Rum & Confetti.. Rum is gorgeous too! Confetti is amazing and just so fun!! If I had to choose between Confetti & Unicorn, Confetti wins hands down. It's pink and purple but Unicorn is lavender. I do have a swatch of Confetti & Unicorn. I can also swatch Rum and YL brb


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 3, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> I got the trio in Light (Linen, Amber and Starstruck), Yacht Lyfe, Confetti, Unicorn and Blonde.



I love Blonde but wasn't sure it would work on me. How do you like Starstruck??


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> I love Blonde but wasn't sure it would work on me. How do you like Starstruck??



I really liked the swatches I've seen of Starstruck. I was just wondering how it would look on me. I wish I could swatch them in person. I'll probably look at more swatches tonight lol


----------



## Cake Face (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a base, other than Mac pain pots for these shadows?



Youtuber Alissa Ashley suggested NYX glitter primer


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> I think Starstruck is gorgeous on the skin! From the tutorials I've seen, it is just beautiful on all skintones. I've only used YL, Rum & Confetti.. Rum is gorgeous too! Confetti is amazing and just so fun!! If I had to choose between Confetti & Unicorn, Confetti wins hands down. It's pink and purple but Unicorn is lavender. I do have a swatch of Confetti & Unicorn. I can also swatch Rum and YL brb


Ok, that helps! So many people loved Confetti others said it was too chunky glittery. Is it?


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, that helps! So many people loved Confetti others said it was too chunky glittery. Is it?







1st pic Confetti on bottom/Unicorn on top.. hmmm chunky glitter, it's glittery but it doesn't bother me at all. Unicorn is flatter but gorgeous non the less. I wore Confetti in the center of Mac's Flat Out Fabulous.. very pretty. 

Second pic Rum is on top, YL on bottom. I think you could pull these off especially YL with no problem. But wow is Rum gorgeous too lol You need them all!


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 3, 2017)

Cake Face said:


> Youtuber Alissa Ashley suggested NYX glitter primer



I will be picking this up ASAP! Thank you! Didn't even know NYX had glitter glue yassssss!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> View attachment 62195
> View attachment 62196
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh that is SO sweet of you to do this for me!!!  Yep. they are really pretty on you. I'm very happy I got YL now. Rum would be pretty on the eyes too. Watch me end up with most of them lol. Thanks!!!


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 3, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> I love Blonde but wasn't sure it would work on me. How do you like Starstruck??



I use Blonde for a quick eye with some liner. I love Starstruck. I think it looks awesome on everyone I've seen it on. I use it and the rest of the Light trio frequently.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 3, 2017)

Although I only intended on purchasing the Match Stix Trio (and possibly a few Match Stix Shimmer Skinsticks), I couldn't resist taking advantage of the sale since all of these items have been sitting on my Loves List since the initial launch of the brand:

Pro Filt'r Instant Retouch Primer
Pro Filt'r Soft Matte Longwear Foundation in 420
Full-Bodied Foundation Brush 110
Match Stix Trio in Tan 300
Portable Contour & Concealer Brush 150
Precision Makeup Sponge 100
Match Stix Matte Skinstick Latte
Match Stix Shimmer Skinstick Chili Mango
Match Stix Shimmer Skinstick Sinamon
Invisimatte Blotting Powder
Portable Touchup Brush 130
Cheek-Hugging Highlight Brush 120

At this point, the only other items I want are the other Match Stix Shimmer Skinstick shades I don't have (Unicorn, Ridiiic, Blonde,Trippin, and Confetti) with the exclusion of Starstruck (I swatched it in store a few times and I didn't find it to be as flattering on my skintone as the others).

I also talked my mother into getting some Fenty Beauty products as well. She ordered the foundation (we were both able to get shade matched earlier this week, however, the store only had testers) and primer online and got the Match Stix Trio in store today (which she used and loved).


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Nov 4, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Although I only intended on purchasing the Match Stix Trio (and possibly a few Match Stix Shimmer Skinsticks), I couldn't resist taking advantage of the sale since all of these items have been sitting on my Loves List since the initial launch of the brand:
> 
> Pro Filt'r Instant Retouch Primer
> Pro Filt'r Soft Matte Longwear Foundation in 420
> ...



you are going to love your items! I'm surprised Starstruck didn't work out.. now I'm worried lol I had high hopes for that one. Really excited for Ridic!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 4, 2017)

VixenwithFixens said:


> you are going to love your items! I'm surprised Starstruck didn't work out.. now I'm worried lol I had high hopes for that one. Really excited for Ridic!



I'm really looking forward to getting everything, I'm so excited! I think Starstruck will look great on you, so there's nothing to worry about! I may have to swatch it in store again as I've also seen so many great reviews of it from people of all skin tones. I'd also hate to have all of the other shades except one, lol. I swatched Ridiiic in the store yesterday and it was so beautiful so I know you're gonna love it. I think it will look beautiful on the lips, as a blush, or as an eyeshadow! I'll probably get it before the sale is over as well.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2017)

I just bought Starstruck  Now, do I need Ridiiic?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 5, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just bought Starstruck  Now, do I need Ridiiic?



Yes, you do! I just purchased Ridiic myself (as well as Blonde), it's a must have shade.


----------



## bailsquad (Nov 5, 2017)

the reviews are really great. To those who already bought, what are your reviews?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Yes, you do! I just purchased it Ridiic myself (as well as Blonde), it's a must have shade.



 Ok lol. I love these kind of shades. Does it have a lot of shimmer or not? Thanks dear!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ok lol. I love these kind of shades. Does it have a lot of shimmer or not? Thanks dear!



Based on the swatch I did in store (I ended up buying it online), I think the shimmer is more on the minimal side, however, I did swatch it lightly as I was initially concerned that it would be too shimmery. I think it may get more shimmery the heavier you apply it but since the color is so pigmented and vibrant, you only need to use a small amount anyways.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 9, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 61393



The release date for this lippie has finally been announced! It comes out on November 23rd. The name of the shade is Uncensored and as you can tell by the instagram post, it's a liquid lipstick (they officially call it a Stunna Lip Paint). Here is the promo pic from Rihanna's instagram page wearing Uncensored:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Cake Face (Nov 12, 2017)

Rihanna's swatch/tutorial


----------



## leonah (Nov 14, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62311


the packaging looks exactly like the mac x charlotte olympia nail polish packaging


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

Soooo, I swatch the highlighters in store and did not fancy any of them! I really wanted the Ginger Binge/Moscow Mule duo but it really did nothing special on my skintone that other highlighters I have don't already do. I was hoping more of the copper would have shown up but nope... *sigh*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 20, 2017)

Shars said:


> Soooo, I swatch the highlighters in store and did not fancy any of them! I really wanted the Ginger Binge/Moscow Mule duo but it really did nothing special on my skintone that other highlighters I have don't already do. I was hoping more of the copper would have shown up but nope... *sigh*


Those were surprisingly disappointing to me, too!  I’m much happier with my Matchstix.


----------



## Tarabotti (Nov 21, 2017)

Will it be in stores as well? I'm trying to buy it online first but I want to swatch it as well.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 21, 2017)

Tarabotti said:


> Will it be in stores as well? I'm trying to buy it online first but I want to swatch it as well.



The Stunna Lip Paint in Uncensored will be available in store and online on the 23rd.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 21, 2017)

leonah said:


> the packaging looks exactly like the mac x charlotte olympia nail polish packaging



*I thought the same exact thing! So much so, I had to go get a picture!  Lots of recycling of package designs...
*


----------



## Tarabotti (Nov 22, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Stunna Lip Paint in Uncensored will be available in store and online on the 23rd.



It's live on the website. I just got mine.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 23, 2017)

Tarabotti said:


> It's live on the website. I just got mine.



I ended up going to bed before the release so I woke up shortly after 6:00am this morning and ordered it from Sephora.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2017)

ETA 

Twitter


Sza in Fenty Beauty Instagram


----------



## Cake Face (Dec 12, 2017)

Matte "Mattemoiselle" lipstick collection


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2017)

*Fenty Beauty Mattemoiselle Lipstick
US Release Date December 26th*

*
Chocolate Brown – warm hot chocolate
Deep Purple – dark plum/ oxblood
Blood Red – dark blood red
Pitch Brown – dark chocolate
Mauve Brown – mauve
Dusty Pink – dark rose
Berry Red – deep, warm red
Brown Nude – nude brown with mauve undertones
Navy Blue – mix of blue, black and purple
Berry Pink – berry magenta
Periwinkle Purple – periwinkle
Coppery Orange – deep brown orange
Forest Green – deep hunter green
In-Your-Face Purple – lilac

This will be an easy skip for me and my dry-as-bone winter lips...matte lipstick = chapped lips 

(info from chicprofile)*


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 16, 2017)

I want to see Mauve Brown... sounds interesting


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62693



I screamed when I saw this on insta! I was about to take my Christmas money to Sephora this week and get some shimmer sticks, but I will most definitely skip that and wait for these.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Fenty Beauty Mattemoiselle Lipstick
> US Release Date December 26th*
> View attachment 62619
> *
> ...



I almost exclusively wear matte lipsticks. Matte lipsticks, not liquid lipsticks. I recently grabbed the Stunna Lip Paint in Uncensored. It's a nice product I didn't get raisin lips. I would like a blue-based red soon though. Looking at the colors that are offered in this new launch Blood Red would be the one I would want to try first.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 20, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I almost exclusively wear matte lipsticks. Matte lipsticks, not liquid lipsticks. I recently grabbed the Stunna Lip Paint in Uncensored. It's a nice product I didn't get raisin lips. I would like a blue-based red soon though. Looking at the colors that are offered in this new launch Blood Red would be the one I would want to try first.



*Uh lady! That avi though!  You look fantastic! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Uh lady! That avi though!  You look fantastic! *


Thank you.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 20, 2017)

Same! I like the sound of a few shades but they emphasize Rihanna's lip lines so I suspect my lips will be a desert dry mess. Pat McGrath so far are the only mattes I can comfortably wear.



fur4elise said:


> *Fenty Beauty Mattemoiselle Lipstick
> US Release Date December 26th*
> View attachment 62619
> *
> ...





DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you.


Yes you look fierce! Love the hair!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm thinking about trying the matchsticks for concealer under the eyes. Does anyone use it for that and what are your thoughts?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 20, 2017)

The price point is good.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 21, 2017)

Fenty instagram is doing swatches of the matte lipsticks. The texture looks pretty creamy for a matte so I'm interested in checking them out now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm not too thrilled about how creamy these lipsticks look because I like my lipsticks _matte, _but of course I'm gonna try them. I want Freckle Fiesta for sure and then probably Clapback and Spanked.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 26, 2017)

Weekend Ramblings | Makeup Swatches, Tutorials, Beauty Reviews: Fenty Beauty by Rihanna - Mattemoiselle Plush Matte Lipsticks - Swatches, Photos


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 26, 2017)

I was going to post that I need Spanked....which I probably do


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 26, 2017)

Candy venom is my shade but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. 

Spanked looks pretty.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 27, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Candy venom is my shade but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Spanked looks pretty.



Swatched Candy Venom yesterday and even though I don't even know your shading I agree with you. Everyone needs Candy Venom. It's smooth, creamy, and pigmented. Somewhere along the line, I stopped wearing bright pinks. This is the color that will bring me back. However, I think I will be getting Freckle Fiesta first.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 30, 2017)

Fenty Beauty Mattemoiselle Plush Matte Lipstick • Lipstick Review & Swatches


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 30, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I was going to post that I need Spanked....which I probably do


*Bwahahahaha! Nothing like a good spanking! *


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 30, 2017)

I just order the Sephora give me lip box .... the main reason was because of the Fenty lipstick and the Huda gloss. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Bwahahahaha! Nothing like a good spanking! *



 We all know I need it


----------



## Shars (Dec 30, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I just order the Sephora give me lip box .... the main reason was because of the Fenty lipstick and the Huda gloss. Can't wait to try it!


I'm thinking of ordering it too for the Fenty lipstick, the Marc Jacobs Liquid Lip Crayon and the Smashbox metallic lip. I'm not so interested in the Trestique lip plumper but the name is Barbados Berry and I'm from Barbados so it's almost like the universe is telling me to get this lip kit haha.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 30, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I just order the Sephora give me lip box .... the main reason was because of the Fenty lipstick and the Huda gloss. Can't wait to try it!



Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered it. I was going to get the MJ lip crayon in Night Mauves anyway so this was a great deal.


----------



## Mizani (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm here for Griselda.  It looks so pretty!  I might next be interested in Ma'Damn and Candy Venom but like a lot of you, I have slight concern about the creaminess.  Like Shontay, I like my mattes MATTE!  They might as well call them a satin finish.


----------



## thejmaya (Jan 3, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Dt6_TeKytQ8]https://youtu.be/Dt6_TeKytQ8[/video]I purchased the galaxy palette. I fell in LOVE with the Kilawat highlighter. Check out this Fenty GRWM + Review and comment your experience with the galaxy collection >> Fenty Makeup Review + Talk Through GRWM - YouTube


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2018)

Testing Fenty Pro Filt'r 290 
Having mixed feelings on this one. 
It looks weird in some light (makes my skin look worse) and good in others. And it looks powdery esp. how it gathers in the pores between my brows. No skin issues so far, though.

I think I want to try a darker shade but it might not be worth it.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 21, 2018)

MakeUp Hunters on Instagram: “+++DIRTY THIRTY+++ . . Fenty Beauty  Launched the repacked bestseller TROPHY WIFE  to celebrate @badgalriri bday ! . SHOP 🛍…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@fentybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=bodylava]#bodylava #bodyluminizer  launches in April at [MENTION=44146]sephora[/MENTION] Who’s excited for this launch?  #fentybeauty #fentybeauty bodylava…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@fentybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=bodylava]#bodylava  launches on 6 April!!! Teo shades available #brownsugar  and #whoneedsclothes This looks amazing on her. I’m…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2018)

*I wonder what the scent will be? They look lovely, but most likely a skip for me. Too many highlighters...said no HAA thread member, ever! *


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2018)

Fenty Beauty Beach, Please! Summer 2018 Collection


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 28, 2018)

*Beach, Please! Summer 2018
April 6th, 2018




Body Lava Body Luminizer - $59 
Brown Sugar-  Lustrous Bronze 
Who Needs Clothes - Radiant Rose Gold


Face & Body Kabuki - $34


Fairy Bomb Glittering Pom Pom - $42
Rose On Ice - Prismatic Pink


*​(temptalia)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I wonder what the scent will be? They look lovely, but most likely a skip for me. Too many highlighters...said no HAA thread member, ever! *



Many many moons ago MAC or NARS had a product like this. I wish I had gotten my hands on it. I will try the brown sugar one and live out my glowing body fantasies in real life for once.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 28, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> Many many moons ago MAC or NARS had a product like this. I wish I had gotten my hands on it. I will try the brown sugar one and live out my glowing body fantasies in real life for once.



*I'm in for a sample of Brown Sugar, but $59 bucks is a hefty jump in her price point...*


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I'm in for a sample of Brown Sugar, but $59 bucks is a hefty jump in her price point...*



Yup! I think so too. Especially since the likes of Becca sells a similar product for $38.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 29, 2018)

Shars said:


> Yup! I think so too. Especially since the likes of Becca sells a similar product for $38.


Now that you mentioned it. I have the shimmering skin perfector liquid in Topaz. For some reason, it never occurred to me to use it on the body. I've been using it mixed with foundations.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Свотчи бронзера-люминайзера для тела Body Lava из летней коллекции Fenty Beauty  Beach Please Summer 2018.  2 оттенка:  Brown Sugar -…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2018)

"Illuminate and Shine" on Instagram: “SWATCHES Get ready to get that summer glow with @fentybeauty Beach, Please Collection launching April 6th in all Fenty Beauty Retailers.…”


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 31, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> "Illuminate and Shine" on Instagram: “������SWATCHES������ Get ready to get that summer glow with @fentybeauty Beach, Please Collection launching April 6th in all Fenty Beauty Retailers.…”



*The super girly part of me is in love with the Pom! *


----------



## boschicka (Mar 31, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *The super girly part of me is in love with the Pom! *



Haha, me too!  Don't want body glitter, but I need that Pom!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2018)

*Fenty Beauty Body Lava Who Needs Clothes?

*

*

britishbeautyblogger*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2018)

"Illuminate and Shine" on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK Look @badgalriri rocking that Gold Metallic lip color... Well it seems that @fentybeauty might be coming out with some…”


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> "Illuminate and Shine" on Instagram: “������SNEAK PEEK������ Look @badgalriri rocking that Gold Metallic lip color... Well it seems that @fentybeauty might be coming out with some…”



*Yaaaasss for the summertime metallic lippie!*


----------



## patentg33k (Apr 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Fenty Beauty Body Lava Who Needs Clothes?
> 
> *
> View attachment 63668
> ...



I wonder how refined the shimmer is--some of the videos are hard to see. I don't want big glitter chunks so I'm worried.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 6, 2018)

We swatch Fenty Beauty Body Lava to see whether it works in real life

FENTY BEAUTY BODY LAVA REVIEW + FIRST IMPRESSIONS - YouTube

MEET BODY LAVA | FENTY BEAUTY - YouTube

Teodora's InstaGlam  on Instagram: “When [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=badgalriri]#badgalriri  takes my #glow  to the next level  Using the brand new @fentybeauty liquid illuminator Body Lava  @badgalriri…”[/url]


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 6, 2018)

I wonder if the brush really sold out.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 6, 2018)

I told myself I wasn't gonna get anything from this collection but I used that puff thing and I had to get it. That rose gold shimmer is gorgeous on the skin. I got to the store about an hour after it opened and only two of Who Needs Clothes were left and only 2 of the brushes. I was tempted to get the brush, but there was no point since I had no interest in that lotion. I didn't realize the darker shade is an online exclusive.


----------



## patentg33k (Apr 7, 2018)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I wonder if the brush really sold out.



Yep, I saw it for sale early in the day on both Fenty and Sephora. I let everything get away from me until I saw some reviews. 

Their instagram said there should be restocks "in the next few days"  I'm not sure if they meant the brush, but it's worth checking back on Fenty's website for it. 

Now I'm confused over whether I should be looking at MAC's Strobe Body Glow or go for this one. I think MACs has that pinklight shift, but Fenty has the rose gold.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 8, 2018)

Sephora- By Amira Salem  on Instagram: “#Fentybeauty brand new stuff [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=BODYLAVA]#BODYLAVA  #FAIRYBOMB #KABUKI  brush for face & body available now #byorder  for prices & orders plz DM…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 8, 2018)

*Lol! Just this side of over the top! *

*Or extra extra...*



awickedshape said:


> Sephora- By Amira Salem ������ on Instagram: “#Fentybeauty brand new stuff #BODYLAVA  ������������������������ #FAIRYBOMB #KABUKI  brush for face & body ������available now #byorder  ������ ������for prices & orders plz DM…”


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 8, 2018)

Sinamon...yes or no???


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 8, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Sinamon...yes or no???


Hell yes


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 8, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Hell yes



 I knew I could count on you Sis!!! LOL I'll get it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 9, 2018)

I just said I didn't need that body lotion, but...I went ahead and got it. After watching every youtube video about it I decided I need to try Brown Sugar. Of course it's sold out at Sephora, so I ordered it from Fenty, standard b/c that two day shipping price is ridiculous. This better be worth it.


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 10, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Sephora- By Amira Salem  on Instagram: “#Fentybeauty brand new stuff #BODYLAVA   #FAIRYBOMB #KABUKI  brush for face & body available now #byorder   for prices & orders plz DM…”



Didn't realize the puff was so big! I love it!! Really want that, Who Needs Clothes, and the brush, but then realistic me wonders if I will actually use them! BF literally hates anything glittery or shimmery so probs not going to go over too well LOL


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 10, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> Didn't realize the puff was so big! I love it!! Really want that, Who Needs Clothes, and the brush, but then realistic me wonders if I will actually use them! BF literally hates anything glittery or shimmery so probs not going to go over too well LOL



Well the good thing is that it doesn’t transfer. I don’t know what kind of magic was put in the product to prevent that.


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 10, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Well the good thing is that it doesn’t transfer. I don’t know what kind of magic was put in the product to prevent that.


Yea that's what makes me want to give it a try!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2018)

I cringed  lol

Revelist on Instagram: “We cut open Fenty Beauty's new Fairy Bomb pom pom to see what was inside. We saved the pigment and are using it as a gorgeous…”


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Apr 12, 2018)

I took my Body Lava bottle back! Hated the stickiness and it didn't really show up on my skin.  and did I mention the stickiness? For $62 bucks I expected better.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I cringed  lol
> 
> Revelist on Instagram: “We cut open Fenty Beauty's new Fairy Bomb pom pom to see what was inside. We saved the pigment and are using it as a gorgeous…”



Yes, I snickered too because it was kinda funny.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2018)

VixenwithFixens said:


> I took my Body Lava bottle back! Hated the stickiness and it didn't really show up on my skin.  and did I mention the stickiness? For $62 bucks I expected better.



Wow! Which shade did you get?



elegant-one said:


> Yes, I snickered too because it was kinda funny.



It's a lovely shade but weird seeing it cut up lol



I saw someone on Twitter making their own Body Lava with baby oil and loose highlighting powder lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Wow! Which shade did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's sooooo funny. My older sisters always used baby oil to sunbathe ....not me


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> That's sooooo funny. My older sisters always used baby oil to sunbathe ....not me



I made that mistake once when I was younger lol 
I did not know I could get sunburnt lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I made that mistake once when I was younger lol
> I did not know I could get sunburnt lol



Oh my lol, ouch!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 12, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I cringed  lol
> 
> Revelist on Instagram: “We cut open Fenty Beauty's new Fairy Bomb pom pom to see what was inside. We saved the pigment and are using it as a gorgeous…”



I get that, but it was also satisfying in a way.   I just want a puff with no product inside!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I get that, but it was also satisfying in a way.   I just want a puff with no product inside!



I get ya 

Too bad Guerlain isn't in the puff game lol


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 13, 2018)

VixenwithFixens said:


> I took my Body Lava bottle back! Hated the stickiness and it didn't really show up on my skin.  and did I mention the stickiness? For $62 bucks I expected better.


*Several reviews talked about tacky, stickiness and transfer. The last thing I want with late spring / summer. No bueno. *




awickedshape said:


> I cringed  lolRevelist on Instagram: “We cut open Fenty Beauty's new Fairy Bomb pom pom to see what was inside. We saved the pigment and are using it as a gorgeous…”


*
There was something weirdly satisfying about that * *This will also be a skip. I have that beautiful MACxMC Touch My Body puff & powder. Really this comes down to the awesome size of the puff. *


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 13, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I get ya
> 
> Too bad Guerlain isn't in the puff game lol



 Well, they do puff everywhere without the puff


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 13, 2018)

*Amazon...$4.49 *


----------



## boschicka (Apr 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Amazon...$4.49 *
> View attachment 63749



Ha, terrific!  I think I just need to buy a giant...soft...stuffed fuzzy peach.  Maybe Etsy sells those!


----------



## style-addict (Apr 13, 2018)

Really want the glittery puff thing. 

But do I need it? Absolutely not. I can't think of a single place I'd wear this....except maybe the Beyonce concert in September. 
Other than that, where can I glitter and shimmer that much??


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 14, 2018)

Hmmmmm well I was Team Body Lava until I swatched it in Sephora today. It felt so greasy to me, not really what I was expecting. I know people had said it was sticky, but to me it just felt oily. And it was more glitter to me than shimmer, the shimmer particles seemed large. I picked up MAC Strobe body cream instead, cheaper too.


----------



## style-addict (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know! I wont be able to go into a Sephora store for another month or so. 
I still have $50 in Ulta rewards and am considering the MAC body strobe cream. 
I am a sucker for glitter/shimmer! 



Rinstar said:


> Hmmmmm well I was Team Body Lava until I swatched it in Sephora today. It felt so greasy to me, not really what I was expecting. I know people had said it was sticky, but to me it just felt oily. And it was more glitter to me than shimmer, the shimmer particles seemed large. I picked up MAC Strobe body cream instead, cheaper too.


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 16, 2018)

style-addict said:


> Thanks for letting us know! I wont be able to go into a Sephora store for another month or so.
> I still have $50 in Ulta rewards and am considering the MAC body strobe cream.
> I am a sucker for glitter/shimmer!


I'll take a swatch picture of the MAC for you, it's very pretty


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2018)

@badgalriri on Instagram: “we bout to light this up sis!! ... introducing @SAVAGEXFENTY lingerie coming soon. sign up now at SAVAGEX.com !!”


----------



## Erena (Apr 20, 2018)

.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2018)

@badgalriri on Instagram: “- bet ya didn’t know it’s  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=nationallingerieday]#nationallingerieday   got a lil treat for my ladies.... #SAVAGEXFENTY  is coming to you worldwide on MAY 11th!!…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK We finally get to see the NEW @fentybeauty Eye Duos that were accidentally leaked many months ago along with A Lip Gloss! I…”


----------



## patentg33k (May 5, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SNEAK PEEK We finally get to see the NEW @fentybeauty Eye Duos that were accidentally leaked many months ago along with A Lip Gloss! I…”



I think these are screenshots from this Vogue video (I'm sure we've seen this, but posting the link just in case) 

Rihanna's Epic 10-Minute Guide to Going Out Makeup | Beauty Secrets | Vogue - YouTube


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2018)

Rihanna’s Savage x Fenty Launch: Everything You Need to Know


----------



## FrankieFrancy (May 10, 2018)

I'm starting to like this brand.. I bought the Killawatt highlighter and the match stix for contouring and it was a win.. the other day I bought their foundation. I tried only once and I already loved it. Today I'm gonna use it again. I really can't wait for the Killawatt that she used in the video, the purple and orange one.. it looked really beautiful.


----------



## fur4elise (May 14, 2018)

*Hah! I knew that there was more to the story! Expanded Beach Please!
May 21st, 2018

*


*
*




(more deets on chicprofile)


----------



## boschicka (May 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Hah! I knew that there was more to the story! Expanded Beach Please!
> May 21st, 2018*
> (more deets on chicprofile)



Anything catching your eye?


----------



## fur4elise (May 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Anything catching your eye?



*I like the descriptions of the liquid eye shadow duos. Lately I am into cream shadows. *


----------



## Rinstar (May 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Hah! I knew that there was more to the story! Expanded Beach Please!
> May 21st, 2018
> 
> *
> ...



I want the lip trip with mermaid thighs!! I wonder if they'll restock Who Needs Clothes? I know I said it was sticky and I didn't want it, but I still want it


----------



## Tarabotti (May 14, 2018)

I'm going to a Beauty Insider event at Sephora- First Access Fenty Beauty by Rhianna on May 21st  (at 8:00 am!). Maybe they'll have these for us to play with.

They look so pretty!


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> I want the lip trip with mermaid thighs!! I wonder if they'll restock Who Needs Clothes? I know I said it was sticky and I didn't want it, but I still want it



MERMAID THIGHS 

She's launching her lingerie line.. It is RAAAAACY lol


----------



## Rinstar (May 14, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> MERMAID THIGHS
> 
> She's launching her lingerie line.. It is RAAAAACY lol




I saw some of it on Insta... actually wanted to buy one thing but it was sold out


----------



## NaturallyUrs (May 16, 2018)

Tarabotti said:


> I'm going to a Beauty Insider event at Sephora- First Access Fenty Beauty by Rhianna on May 21st  (at 8:00 am!). Maybe they'll have these for us to play with.
> They look so pretty!



Just signed up for the one near my job (It’s from 7-8).  I have to be at work by like 8:30,

I literally just want  to go and pick up the one Killawatt highlighter and go home.

Have you been to one of these events? How are they run?


----------



## fur4elise (May 16, 2018)

*Swatches of the liquid eye shadows 

*



*I do like these. *

(temptalia)


----------



## shontay07108 (May 19, 2018)

I'm going to the Fenty/Sephora thing on Monday. Mine starts at 9am and I want to be the first one there. Right now I know I want two highlighters but I'm unsure on what else. I'll probably put one of everything in my basket and then decide so I don't have to fight anyone. I'm probably being ridiculous about the amount of people that'll be there but you never know lol.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 20, 2018)

I would love to attend the event, however, I work at 9:00am and it starts at 9:00am where I live so I can't go. For all of you that are going, I hope you enjoy it! Please let us know how it went and how you like the products! Tomorrow, I'm just going to order the 2 Island Bling 2-In-1 Liquid Eye Shimmers. The Killawatt Foil Freestyle Highlighter Duos are permanent and since I spent more money than I intended this weekend, I'm just gonna get those at another time. I definetely want Mimosa Sunrise / Sangria Sunset and 7daywknd/ Poolside but I'm on the fence about Sand Castle/ Mint'd Mojito as I don't know how those shades would look on my skintone. I'll have to go to the store and swatch it in person. I initially wanted the Summer Daze Iridescent Lip Luminizer Trio, but then I realized that I never like how any of these type of lip glosses look on me so I'm gonna pass.


----------



## patentg33k (May 21, 2018)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I would love to attend the event, however, I work at 9:00am and it starts at 9:00am where I live so I can't go. For all of you that are going, I hope you enjoy it! Please let us know how it went and how you like the products! Tomorrow, I'm just going to order the 2 Island Bling 2-In-1 Liquid Eye Shimmers. The Killawatt Foil Freestyle Highlighter Duos are permanent and since I spent more money than I intended this weekend, I'm just gonna get those at another time. I definetely want Mimosa Sunrise / Sangria Sunset and 7daywknd/ Poolside but I'm on the fence about Sand Castle/ Mint'd Mojito as I don't know how those shades would look on my skintone. I'll have to go to the store and swatch it in person. I initially wanted the Summer Daze Iridescent Lip Luminizer Trio, but then I realized that I never like how any of these type of lip glosses look on me so I'm gonna pass.



I'm also tempted by the eye duos.
Thank you for all of this. I'm not sure how the green in Mint'd Mojito will look on NC15/20 either. I'm so tempted by the videos but agree I should look at these in person before committing to that one especially. Video tends to wash out highlight color tones, and the tones that I did see definitely shifted green. I love Riri's daring style but really cannot match her


----------



## MaryJane (May 21, 2018)

I had no interest in the beack collection but now that I've seen more of it I think I've changed my mind. There's no way I could wear any of the duos as highlighters but I like the bronze/mint green as an eye shadow. The daytime lip gloss trio also has possibilities. 

Since the new NARS Orgasm collection is supposed to be in stores today, it will be a toss up between the NARS and Fenty once I see them in person.


----------



## Haven (May 21, 2018)

I decided to order an eyeshadow duo and gloss trio because I won’t be able to go to Sephora today. I am interested in the highlighter duos but doubt that I could wear any of them successfully.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 21, 2018)

I got all three of the highlighter duos and the Summer Nights lip trio. I really thought the day set would be the one I picked, but two of the colors in that remind me of the glosses I have from her holiday collection. Snake Skin really sold me on that trio. The lightest highlighter duo, Sand Castle and Mint’d Mojito were not given any justice in photos. Everything is so beautiful that I want to throw it all on my face at once. I skipped the liquid shadow duos. I didn't realize one end is a shadow and the other is a topper. Testing them on my hand I didn't really care for the way either of them looked together. I wish I could've just gotten the rose gold shadow and the bronze shadow together without the toppers. Oh well, I spent enough money anyway.


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2018)

patentg33k said:


> I'm also tempted by the eye duos.
> Thank you for all of this. I'm not sure how the green in Mint'd Mojito will look on NC15/20 either. I'm so tempted by the videos but agree I should look at these in person before committing to that one especially. Video tends to wash out highlight color tones, and the tones that I did see definitely shifted green.* I love Riri's daring style but really cannot match her*



What about her new lingerie???


----------



## MaryJane (May 21, 2018)

I walked away from the Fenty display in Sephora with only the Mojito duo. The other duos were really pigmented and felt creamy but I knew I’d never make use of them. Same for the lipgloss. A little too iridescent for my liking.


----------



## patentg33k (May 21, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I walked away from the Fenty display in Sephora with only the Mojito duo. The other duos were really pigmented and felt creamy but I knew I’d never make use of them. Same for the lipgloss. A little too iridescent for my liking.



How "green" was the mint color? Is it an editorial green--or will it work for a daytime look?


----------



## NaturallyUrs (May 22, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I got all three of the highlighter duos and the Summer Nights lip trio. I really thought the day set would be the one I picked, but two of the colors in that remind me of the glosses I have from her holiday collection. Snake Skin really sold me on that trio. *The lightest highlighter duo, Sand Castle and Mint’d Mojito were not given any justice in photos.* Everything is so beautiful that I want to throw it all on my face at once. I skipped the liquid shadow duos. I didn't realize one end is a shadow and the other is a topper. Testing them on my hand I didn't really care for the way either of them looked together. I wish I could've just gotten the rose gold shadow and the bronze shadow together without the toppers. Oh well, I spent enough money anyway.




Yup. I ended up waking up early, ordered a shadow stick and the sangria/mimosa Killawatt online and went to the event to swatch everything else.


I did not expect to fall in love with SandCastle and Mint Mojito.

I left the event with the other two Killawatts and I’m debating getting the other shadow stick


Was never interested in the glosses. The Glossbomb and a little of the Killawatt does wonders.


----------



## Haven (May 22, 2018)

I ordered the sand castle mint highlighter duo. I was going to wait and swatch in store but FOMO got to me.  I won’t have the time or energy to go to Sephora until the weekend.

Now I have ordered one lipgloss set, one highlighter duo, and one eyeshadow duo from the summer collection.


----------



## MaryJane (May 23, 2018)

My mint duo is going back to Sephora. It's very shimmer but I can make that work. The problem is the fallout - I had flecks of shimmer all over after I put it on my eyes. I washed my face, used eye makeup remover, showered this morning and I can still see some shimmer.  I don't need that getting into my eyes and on my contacts.


----------



## boschicka (May 23, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My mint duo is going back to Sephora. It's very shimmer but I can make that work. The problem is the fallout - I had flecks of shimmer all over after I put it on my eyes. I washed my face, used eye makeup remover, showered this morning and I can still see some shimmer.  I don't need that getting into my eyes and on my contacts.



THANK YOU FOR THIS.  That really grinds my gears.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My mint duo is going back to Sephora. It's very shimmer but I can make that work. The problem is the fallout - I had flecks of shimmer all over after I put it on my eyes. I washed my face, used eye makeup remover, showered this morning and I can still see some shimmer.  I don't need that getting into my eyes and on my contacts.


Wow really? I used the duo yesterday and got no fallout. I used one of those eyeshadow guards that I learned I needed because of those super soft Anastasia shadows. It didn’t fall onto my face during the day either. I wear contacts and learned that I need to put them in after makeup even though that’s annoying as hell. Sorry it didn’t work for you because I’ve had annoying fallout on my face before. The worst is when it settles under your eyes.


----------



## MaryJane (May 23, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Wow really? I used the duo yesterday and got no fallout. I used one of those eyeshadow guards that I learned I needed because of those super soft Anastasia shadows. It didn’t fall onto my face during the day either. I wear contacts and learned that I need to put them in after makeup even though that’s annoying as hell. Sorry it didn’t work for you because I’ve had annoying fallout on my face before. The worst is when it settles under your eyes.



It was a spur of the moment thing when I tried them on so I wasn't super careful and didn't use primer. Still i put very little on my brush and finger and got fall out. Unfortunately, I without my contacts, I can't see anything. I would have to get right up in the mirror and wouldn't have the room to apply makeup. O well...this wasn't meant to be.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> It was a spur of the moment thing when I tried them on so I wasn't super careful and didn't use primer. Still i put very little on my brush and finger and got fall out. Unfortunately, I without my contacts, I can't see anything. I would have to get right up in the mirror and wouldn't have the room to apply makeup. O well...this wasn't meant to be.


I definitely understand that. I've been tapping my mirror with my brush sometimes when putting on my makeup. The product definitely wouldn't work without primer for sure. It's not my fave for the eyes but I figured why not to get the bang for my buck.


----------



## fur4elise (May 23, 2018)

*temptalia has swatches up now 

*


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2018)

Swatches: Fenty Pro Filt'r Foundation


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 25, 2018)

"Illuminate and Shine" on Instagram: “ANOTHER LOOK Introducing @fentybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=MOROCCANSPICEPALETTE]#MOROCCANSPICEPALETTE  dropping July 6th! Who’s ready to get spicy??***** Pic…”[/url]


----------



## Tarabotti (Jun 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> "Illuminate and Shine" on Instagram: “ANOTHER LOOK Introducing @fentybeauty #MOROCCANSPICEPALETTE  dropping July 6th! Who’s ready to get spicy??***** Pic…”


And how is this different from the other palettes out there? I don't see any unusual shades in it.

I might be tempted if I see some swatches.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 26, 2018)

Due to a glitch in Sephora's system, they had the palette available for a short time yesterday. I was able to place an order and it should be delivered today. I'm sure I have dupes of all the colors but I have no impulse control and couldn't resist. Eye shadow palettes are my weakness.  If I don't like it back to Sephora it goes.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 26, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Due to a glitch in Sephora's system, they had the palette available for a short time yesterday. I was able to place an order and it should be delivered today. I'm sure I have dupes of all the colors but I have no impulse control and couldn't resist. Eye shadow palettes are my weakness.  If I don't like it back to Sephora it goes.











(images from temptalia)

*This will be a skip for me (as will the rest of the release) I firmly have my impulse buying in check right now  
I will be interested to hear what everyone thinks about it who does purchase.*


----------



## VixenwithFixens (Jun 26, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Due to a glitch in Sephora's system, they had the palette available for a short time yesterday. I was able to place an order and it should be delivered today. I'm sure I have dupes of all the colors but I have no impulse control and couldn't resist. Eye shadow palettes are my weakness.  If I don't like it back to Sephora it goes.



Darn what time was the glitch??


----------



## Cake Face (Jun 26, 2018)

VixenwithFixens said:


> Darn what time was the glitch??



Early yesterday morning around 7AM pst. I didn't recognize it as a glitch, I assumed it was a surprise release and would also be available in store so I didnt bother ordering..I was just going to go into the store and check it out. I'm kicking myself now, especially after seeing the swatches. I assumed anyone who managed to place an order would've had their orders canceled.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 27, 2018)

Ugh I thought I had my impulse buying in check too but I kinda want that palette


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 27, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “CLOSE UP + SWATCHES from [MENTION=55605]makeup2themax[/MENTION]x and [MENTION=79016]allmakeup[/MENTION]t who are attending @fentybeauty’s First Ever POP UP SHOP which is happening now…”


----------



## style-addict (Jun 29, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> Ugh I thought I had my impulse buying in check too but I kinda want that palette



Same here. I want this palette and the Becca Chrissy Teigen highlighter bronzer thing. 

Do I need this Rihanna palette? Absolutely not. Do I think it will make me look like a Middle Eastern goddess with the Moroccan inspired names? YES!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 29, 2018)

Ooh I really like those swatches.  I've been really busy lately and just saw the info on the pop up shop today.  Too late now.  I would have gone earlier in the week. Oh well, I'll wait for the release.  Too much coming out right now.  We'll see if it'll make the cut in the end.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 24, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “Another look from [MENTION=56548]art[/MENTION]byhector  @badgalriri is so excited to bring together her [MENTION=5124]Clara[/MENTION]lionelfdn and @fentybeauty to create this very…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “TEASER @fentybeauty is about to DROP something NEW and I’ve already seen with my own  what it is... All I’m going to say is, you ain’t…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2018)

This is 40  on Instagram: “REVEAL @fentybeauty NEW [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=DIAMONDBOMB]#DIAMONDBOMB  All-Over Diamond Veil in shade How Many Carats?! And #GLOSSBOMB  in shade #DIAMONDMILK  launching on…”[/url]


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Aug 31, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> This is 40  on Instagram: “REVEAL @fentybeauty NEW #DIAMONDBOMB  All-Over Diamond Veil in shade How Many Carats?! And #GLOSSBOMB  in shade #DIAMONDMILK   launching on…”



I like the gloss, but the highlight I will have to swatch in store.  It will most likely be an eye product for me as it seems icy.  The collection launches the same day as the new PMG palette so hopefully I will get the palette and the gloss.  I wonder if it's LE?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> This is 40  on Instagram: “REVEAL @fentybeauty NEW #DIAMONDBOMB  All-Over Diamond Veil in shade How Many Carats?! And #GLOSSBOMB  in shade #DIAMONDMILK   launching on…”



That's pretty! Unless it's too glittery.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 31, 2018)

Definitely getting the new Gloss Bomb. The original is my favorite lip gloss ever (and I have tried most out there!). May get the h/l too.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@fentybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=fentylippaint]#fentylippaint  will be launching in 3 new brown shades.  #fentybeauty”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 19, 2018)

*Diamond Bomb & Diamond Milk

*





(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 19, 2018)

*Diamond Bomb & Diamond Milk
*









(thehappysloths)


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Свотч нового оттенка губной помады  Fenty Beauty Stunna Lip Paint Unveil.  Дает насыщенный и стойкий цвет с матовым финишем. В…”


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 21, 2018)

*More Diamond Bomb & Diamond Milk 

*




(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 24, 2018)

*Stunna Lip Paint in Uncuffed
 [MENTION=45013]shontay07108[/MENTION] ~ Let us know what you think of it when it arrives! *


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2018)

*Unbutton!

*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 30, 2018)

Aubs & Robs on Instagram: “Rihanna’s first Artisty and Beauty talk in Dubai  was a success! [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=fentybeauty]#fentybeauty #rihanna #badgalriri #dubai #uae #beauty  #mua”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Fenty Beauty Holiday 2018 Highlighter Palette!  В рождественской коллекции макияжа @fentybeauty выйдет вот такая палетка хайлайтеров…”

I saw glimpsed another post but I thought it was an UD palette and didn't click


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Fenty Beauty Holiday 2018 Highlighter Palette!  В рождественской коллекции макияжа @fentybeauty выйдет вот такая палетка хайлайтеров…”
> 
> I saw glimpsed another post but I thought it was an UD palette and didn't click



It really looks like UD.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 2, 2018)

Will Rih ever make a shadow palette that appeals to me? I hate that I can't jump in on this, but it's totally underwhelming.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Will Rih ever make a shadow palette that appeals to me? I hate that I can't jump in on this, but it's totally underwhelming.





Seems to be for eyes and highlight 

MakeUp Hunters on Instagram: “FENTY HOLIDAY  KILLAWATT FOIL FREESTYLE PALETTE . The FENTY HOLIDAY [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=killawattfoilfreestylehighterpalette]#killawattfoilfreestylehighterpalette  Includes 7 brand new…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 2, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Will Rih ever make a shadow palette that appeals to me? I hate that I can't jump in on this, but it's totally underwhelming.



*I'm underwhelmed too. Still using the Ginger Binge / Moscow Mule duo for face & eyes *


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 3, 2018)

Bua - Corner on Instagram: “❄ KILLAWATT FOIL PALETTE ❄ From Holiday 2018 Collection By @fentybeauty Will Be Available Oct 12  พาเลตไฮไลท์จากคุณแม่ริฮานน่ารวม 7…”


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 3, 2018)

*​Launch date of October 12th*






(1beautynews.ru)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Рождественская коллекция макияжа Fenty Beauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Chillowt]#Chillowt  Makeup Collection Holiday 2018! ❄❄❄ В международную продажу выйдет 12 октября.…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 4, 2018)

*Hmmm. I spy metallic pencils 
*



(Snipped from 1beautynewsru IG)


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “В рождественской коллекции макияжа @fentybeauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Chillowt]#Chillowt  Makeup Collection Holiday 2018 выйдет набор из трех кремовых теней с ультра-…”[/url]


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Hmmm. I spy metallic pencils
> *
> View attachment 64999
> 
> ...



I'm seeing swatches of those pencils all over insta. Now I'm here for this.


----------



## Shars (Oct 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Hmmm. I spy metallic pencils
> *
> View attachment 64999
> 
> ...



I spy some interesting stuff. I'll definitely be looking out for pricing to see what, if anything, I could be tempted to grab in the sale!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 4, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm seeing swatches of those pencils all over insta. Now I'm here for this.



*
 I am waiting on the set that appears to have copper, gold and rose gold (?)*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 5, 2018)

CHasInG DrEAmS.. on Instagram: “1/2 OMGGGG!!!! LK! At these sets!! Here is the FULL [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Holidays2018]#Holidays2018 #Collection  @fentybeauty includes: . 1. Mini #FairyBomb  $20…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 5, 2018)

*Frost Hunny Lip & Eye Trio 
*



*Frost Money Lip & Eye Trio
*



(snipped from Fenty Beauty IG)


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 5, 2018)

*Giving it to Isabella! She posted first!*



*Fenty Beauty Bomb Glittering Pom Pom - $20
*


*Fenty Killawatt Foil Freestyle Highlighter Palette - $44*



*Fenty Frosted Metal Lipstick Sets - $36
*



*Fenty Metallic Eye + Lip Crayon Sets - $39
*



*Fenty Match Stix By The Dozen Vault - $129
*


*Fenty Mattemoiselle 10/10 Vault - **$149*


*Fenty Two Lil Mattemoiselles Chill Out Edition - $19*


(musingsofamuse)


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 5, 2018)

I am gonna fight Rihanna. This is too much.


----------



## Shars (Oct 6, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I am gonna fight Rihanna. This is too much.


It really is! I did not expect this many sets from her for Holiday!!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2018)

*​Promo swatch images

*

*
*










(temptalia)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm keeping a close eye on those metallic pencil sets. At least one!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 20, 2018)

*Wow! Christine gave the Frost Bunny set an F across the board. *


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Wow! Christine gave the Frost Bunny set an F across the board. *



I saw a YT review the other day, and the woman said they were garbage and being returned.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2018)

Damn those reviews are rough! I wasn't really drawn to those sets when I saw them in  person. I realize that the match stix and mattemoiselle set is an online only deal and now I feel silly for looking for them in the store. For real guys, do not sleep on the match stix set because it is gorgeous. You get to wear those shades on the eyes, lips and cheeks and every color is a winner. That's all I needed from her holiday collection. 

Has anyone seen the loose powders she's coming out with? I plan on getting the rose on ice shade even though I don't need it.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 20, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Wow! Christine gave the Frost Bunny set an F across the board. *


I agree with her rating 100%. I tried these in Sephora and they are awful. When I swatched it on my hand, they were patchy and really tugged against my skin. I have to idea how someone could apply this to their eye without it being really uncomfortable.


----------



## Shars (Oct 21, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Wow! Christine gave the Frost Bunny set an F across the board. *





boschicka said:


> I saw a YT review the other day, and the woman said they were garbage and being returned.



Wowwww! That's underwhelming. And this was one of the sets I was thinking of picking up in the sale. Such a bummer since most of her collections have been good so far and it's holiday. Ah well. Money saved.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 4, 2018)

*New Gloss Bomb ~ Fu$$y*







(revelist)


----------



## Shars (Dec 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *New Gloss Bomb ~ Fu$$y*
> 
> View attachment 65398
> 
> ...



Oooohh. Fussy is my kinda colour.


----------



## Haven (Dec 5, 2018)

This is why I am waiting to use my $25 off at Sephora. I want to see what new products are going to be released. This is my kind of color too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't need the loose highlighter or the new gloss bomb, but that won't stop me from buying it. I haven't used my $25 card yet either.


----------



## leonah (Dec 8, 2018)

I don't have the other two glosses from her line but I love the look of fussy


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 18, 2018)

FENTY BEAUTY BY RIHANNA on Instagram: “We’ve got an exclusive for y’allHead to fentybeauty.com and use code: SWAG to get this Holographic Makeup Bag with any $30+ purchase!…”


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 25, 2018)

Aubs & Robs on Instagram: “10 new [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=mattemoiselle]#mattemoiselle  shades coming Dec 26th 
 (L to R) #BallerinaBlackout #FlamingoAcid #Thicc  #iQuit”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 2, 2019)

FENTY BEAUTY BY RIHANNA on Instagram: “When the turn up is over, we got [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=THECURE]#THECURE  to covering up your hangover and bad decisions! #PROFILTRCONCEALER  is dropping on January 11 with…”[/url]


Eta 
Twitter


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2019)

awickedshape said:


> FENTY BEAUTY BY RIHANNA on Instagram: “When the turn up is over, we got #THECURE  to covering up your hangover and bad decisions! #PROFILTRCONCEALER  is dropping on January 11 with…”
> 
> 
> Eta
> Twitter


I'm very tempted to try these when they drop. Especially the concealers.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm very tempted to try these when they drop. Especially the concealers.



Hey, happy new year!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2019)

Fenty Pro Filt’r Instant Retouch Concealer Review & Swatches


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 10, 2019)

awickedshape said:


> Hey, happy new year!


Happy Happy new year girly!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 10, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> Happy Happy new year girly!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 12, 2019)

Is Fenty Beauty’s Pro Filt’r Concealer Worth It? Here’s How Bustle's Editors Felt About The Formula

Fenty Beauty Pro Filt'r Instant Retouch Setting Powder | POPSUGAR Beauty


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 12, 2019)

I've seen a few videos about this (all sponsored; my understanding is this is their first spon-con push with Youtubers?).

They also extended the shade range of the foundation to 50 shades (same as the concealer).


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 17, 2019)

Twitter


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2019)

New bronzers coming! Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer Launches 4/5


----------



## Kisha (Sep 17, 2020)

Has anyone purchased any Fenty Skin products?


----------



## Adelina13 (May 28, 2021)

Wow...Looks great.


----------



## boschicka (May 29, 2021)

Adelina13 said:


> Wow...Looks great.


What looks great?


----------

